# Crystal Palace 2012/2013 Season



## RaverDrew (Jul 11, 2012)

This one's just for editor like...


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2012)

Yu've put in the wrng seasn.

Video's great. Lip sync is a bit out, mind.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 11, 2012)

D H !!!


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 11, 2012)

Great video but even those girls can't make the old ground look cool.

Anyway, as I was saying the other night I must get down to see my local team a bit this season.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Anyway, as I was saying the other night I must get down to see my local team a bit this season.


Dulwich Hamlet?


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 11, 2012)

editor said:


> Dulwich Hamlet?


 
No but you're probably anal enough to do a google map that shows my street (Jasper Rd) is a few metres closer to their ground than Selhurst Park.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm really pissed off that we haven't got any home friendlies this year because of the sodding Olympics


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> No but you're probably anal enough to do a google map that shows my street (Jasper Rd) is a few metres closer to their ground than Selhurst Park.


*gets tape measure


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 11, 2012)

Fuck man...this Olympic shit is far-reaching. I guess that applies to other London clubs.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 11, 2012)

Could a mod kindly change my erroneous thread title please


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll do it out of sympathy.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 11, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Fuck man...this Olympic shit is far-reaching. I guess that applies to other London clubs.


 
Applies to all London league clubs. 

But yet they'll let London league clubs play friendlies at non-league grounds ?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 11, 2012)

editor said:


> I'll do it out of sympathy.


 
editor do you fancy cheering on the red n blue army this year ?

And no, I don't mean Cardiff


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> editor do you fancy cheering on the red n blue army this year ?
> 
> And no, I don't mean Cardiff


Can't support Englisch teams.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 13, 2012)

We've accepted a £250k bid for Darren Ambrose 

Dougie has surely lost his mind ?


----------



## bromley (Jul 13, 2012)

This sounds all to familiar! Financial worries yet again?


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 13, 2012)

No, the bid makes sense. Ambrose is on about £750k a year. He's also one of those players who's very hard to value. Drifts in and out of games; injury prone; no defensive capability whatsoever; 28 years old; coming to the end of his contract.

Of course there is also tremendous upside - he's a player for the big occasion, and can create goals out of absolutely nothing, but he's a risk for any buying club.

As much as I adore the guy, I've been feeling for a long while now that it was time we replaced him. The £1m or so this sale will generate should go a long way towards doing so.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 13, 2012)

Nah fuck that, Ambrose is surely worth more being kept in the team than being sold on the cheap. I don't mind Palace so good luck to you.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 13, 2012)

I say that through gritted teeth mind Drew, you bloody wind up.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 13, 2012)

Think Freedman's been on the crack cocaine

Both Scannell and Ambrose for peanuts

Is there any way we can get him sectioned ?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 13, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I say that through gritted teeth mind Drew, you bloody wind up.


Cheers geez


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 14, 2012)

Scannell's another who is good, but not necesarilly good enough. He's had plenty of opportunity to make an impact in the first team and has so far failed to do so consistently. He would not necessarily have featured much this season.

We need to buy better players. The ones we have been linked with credibly so far this window would seem to fulfill that criteria - McCormac, Baxter, etc.

The only way we can buy better players is if we generate some money through player sales. There are good value reasons for choosing Scannel and Ambrose for this (with Clyne our hand was forced).

I'll start to panic if we sell Zaha, Parr, or Williams - truly irreplaceable players whose values will (probably) soar.

Let's hope our targets work out. If so, I think this is all cany business by the doog.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 16, 2012)

From football365

"*15.14:* New signing for Crystal Palace - it's Eddie Izzard. Yep, _that_ Eddie Izzard, who is now an associate director at the club. Ready yourselves for gags about jam and cats drilling behind sofas."


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 3, 2012)

Looks like you got that Academy status.
Playing City in the new Barclays under 21 Premier League on 1st October in south London (venue tbc). Think I'll go down and see Rekik, Suarez, Razak and other future stars of tomorrow.


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 3, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Looks like you got that Academy status.
> Playing City in the new Barclays under 21 Premier League on 1st October in south London (venue tbc). Think I'll go down and see Rekik, Suarez, Razak and other future stars of tomorrow.


We got category 2 academy status. However we will play in the cat 1 league.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 3, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> We got category 2 academy status. However we will play in the cat 1 league.


 
What's the difference? is that bad news for you guys? If you do well in the League might you get Cat 1?


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 3, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> What's the difference? is that bad news for you guys? If you do well in the League might you get Cat 1?


It's not too bad news, it doesn't make that much difference to us with regard to holding on to young players.  It came down to a technicality I believe (linked school and training facility on different premises).
League performance won't affect status.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 18, 2012)

What a disappointing end to our first game.  

What's this academy status about?


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 18, 2012)

Maggot said:


> What a disappointing end to our first game.
> 
> What's this academy status about?


Yeah.  I enjoyed the match to be honest.  Good atmosphere.  Some bright sparks there for Palace (KG, Ward, Zaha, Jedi, all played well).  Threw it away at the end.

Academies are now rated and regulated by the EPPP rules.  Cat 2 not a big problem for Palace (but, for complex reasons, will be for some other clubs).


----------



## bromley (Aug 18, 2012)

What are the best odds I can get for you lot to get relegated?


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 19, 2012)

bromley said:


> What are the best odds I can get for you lot to get relegated?


What, something that's never happened in 35 years of football?


----------



## bromley (Aug 19, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> What, something that's never happened in 35 years of football?


Like a Man City title win?  You had no right to play in a division.


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 19, 2012)

bromley said:


> Like a Man City title win?  You had no right to play in a division.


Yeah, I don't know if you've noticed, but things have changed quite a bit at City over the last few years.
We're still Palace - and we'll do fine in this division this season, thanks for your concern.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 19, 2012)

bromley said:


> What are the best odds I can get for you lot to get relegated?


If only there was some kind of technology where you could find that information out with the touch of a few buttons.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 25, 2012)

3 games - 0 points.


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 25, 2012)

Maggot said:


> 3 games - 0 points.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 15, 2012)

bromley said:


> What are the best odds I can get for you lot to get relegated?


Probably better odds than for your lot.


----------



## bromley (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 19, 2012)

First game of the season for me last night and a bit of a pisser it must be said. However more positives than negatives and some promising signs. Looking forward to the rest of the season.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 19, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> First game of the season for me last night and a bit of a pisser it must be said. However more positives than negatives and some promising signs. Looking forward to the rest of the season.


Listened on the radio - sounded like we were all over them!  Forest have spent loads and will be challenging for promotion.  It's a very good sign if we can perform so well against them.  Sounded unlucky not to win?


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 19, 2012)

Maxi Jazz from the band Faithless announced as new associate director


----------



## ddraig (Sep 19, 2012)

tidy
top bloke


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 19, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> Listened on the radio - sounded like we were all over them! Forest have spent loads and will be challenging for promotion. It's a very good sign if we can perform so well against them. Sounded unlucky not to win?


 
We were BUT, and I accept its me, I really dont buy into this whole 'luck' thing when it comes to football. We should have put the game beyond doubt and certainly not conceded when they were down to 10 men.

Still I would have happily taken 7 points from the last 3 games if it had been offered in advance but a win last night would have really cemented what has been a nice little turn around.

And Millwall losing as well is always the icing on the cake. Just a shame that Brighton are on a roll. I guess you cannot ask for everything


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 19, 2012)

Is that Charlton I spy in the relegation places already ?


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 19, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> We were BUT, and I accept its me, I really dont buy into this whole 'luck' thing when it comes to football. We should have put the game beyond doubt and certainly not conceded when they were down to 10 men.


Well I agree with this, but look at where we were just a few weeks ago - no composure in midfield, dodgy at the back, and over-reliant on Zaha going forward.  We're making good progress.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 19, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> Well I agree with this, but look at where we were just a few weeks ago - no composure in midfield, dodgy at the back, and over-reliant on Zaha going forward. We're making good progress.


 
No arguements from me on that score, just that its frustrating to see a team dominate so much, be in the lead and then concede an equaliser to a team who are a man down. Just me still in Selhurst moaning mode. You know what we are all like 

But it does seem as though the team is beginning to come together nicely. However this is such a sloggy old division that nothing is ever guaranteed. Need to keep on expecting the worst whilst hoping for the best.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 19, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> Need to keep on expecting the worst whilst hoping for the best.


Sounds like a true Palace fan to me.


----------



## co-op (Sep 22, 2012)

0-2 I can live with, but it's the agonising waiting to see what editor hated about the Selhurst Park matchday experience that I can't bear.

Mind you if he's anywhere near the front half of the Arfur he'll be blinded by that low-angled autumn sun so maybe he won't see owt to complain about.


----------



## co-op (Sep 22, 2012)

2-2

I can live with that even better.


----------



## co-op (Sep 22, 2012)

3-2. Is this some kind of trick?


----------



## co-op (Sep 22, 2012)

editor is going to really _hate_ the SP experience today


----------



## co-op (Sep 22, 2012)

bromley said:


> What are the best odds I can get for you lot to get relegated?


 
Looks like 8-1.

http://www.oddschecker.com/football/english/championship/relegation

I see Charlton are 9-2.  I'm sure things'll get better for you guys. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 23, 2012)

Finally a Palace side that seems to have some balls about them. Bloody hell, once we were 2 down I thought that was it but they turned it around. Not going to get carried away and its a long old season ahead but there is something in that team which has been lacking for a while now.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 23, 2012)

co-op said:


> editor is going to really _hate_ the SP experience today


Editor didn't go. He's lost interest since their owners took away the club's identity.


----------



## co-op (Sep 23, 2012)

Maggot said:


> Editor didn't go. He's lost interest since their owners took away the club's identity.


 
Going to a club that plays in red _and_ blue was only really going to rub salt into that particular wound I guess.


----------



## bromley (Sep 23, 2012)

co-op said:


> Looks like 8-1.
> 
> http://www.oddschecker.com/football/english/championship/relegation
> 
> I see Charlton are 9-2.  I'm sure things'll get better for you guys. *fingers crossed*


Ha, all aboard the bandwaggon, not many posts on here when you were in a relegation position. Still early in the season, Ricardo managed 90smins at Ipswich and scored a blinder. Mid table boredom await both clubs.


----------



## co-op (Sep 23, 2012)

bromley said:


> Ha, all aboard the bandwaggon, not many posts on here when you were in a relegation position. Still early in the season, Ricardo managed 90smins at Ipswich and scored a blinder. Mid table boredom await both clubs.


 
Oh aye, there's nothing quite as daft as premature gloating.


As you'll have just been reminded.


----------



## bromley (Sep 24, 2012)

Fair enough! 

There's not enough gloating any more. People are too cautious.


----------



## co-op (Sep 24, 2012)

bromley said:


> Fair enough!
> 
> There's not enough gloating any more. People are too cautious.


 
Heard some geezer on 606 after the game giving it the large one about how Palace were going up! 


I mean apart from anything else we don't bloody _want_ to, the squad is nowhere near the state it'd need to be in.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2012)

co-op said:


> editor is going to really _hate_ the SP experience today


Got nothing more than an indifferent shrug of the shoulders from me, I'm afraid.


----------



## bromley (Sep 25, 2012)

http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/9...al_Palace_FC_to_recruit_its_own_games_makers/


----------



## tommers (Sep 25, 2012)

Love the glad hands.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## tommers (Sep 25, 2012)

Eh?  Come on, you can't moan about the increasing commercialisation of football and then not appreciate a bunch of volunteers in ridiculous outfits joining together to do some half-assed copy of something that worked really well at the Olympics!

This is exactly what football used to be like!

God bless them.  I hope they do great.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2012)

tommers said:


> Eh? Come on, you can't moan about the increasing commercialisation of football and then not appreciate a bunch of volunteers in ridiculous outfits joining together to do some half-assed copy of something that worked really well at the Olympics!


It's more of the same ghastly process that's turning football into something I barely recognise.


----------



## tommers (Sep 25, 2012)

editor said:


> It's more of the same ghastly process that's turning football into something I barely recognise.


 
Nah.  I can see why you might think that, but they're volunteers helping their club.  They're fans.  And they are going to go out on the streets of Thornton Heath dressed like that.  The last thing they need is your facepalm.


----------



## tommers (Sep 25, 2012)

Those about to get laughed at.  We salute you.


----------



## bromley (Sep 25, 2012)

Is there any thing this club won't do to try and create some sort of new identity?


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2012)

tommers said:


> Nah. I can see why you might think that, but they're volunteers helping their club. They're fans.


Branded fans, dressed up like a bunch of Charlies and tasked with making "the match day experience that much better."

What would make the match day experience that much better for me would be standing areas, lower prices and less of this nu-football bollocks.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 25, 2012)

bromley said:


> Is there any thing this club won't do to try and create some sort of new identity?


 
You mean like trying to manufacture artifical rivallrys ?


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 25, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> You mean like trying to manufacture artifical rivallrys ?


----------



## bromley (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah, the one between you and Brighton being a another example of what a strange club you are! This rivalry baffles the majority of neutral fans and we even get a mention on the excellent youtube video which explains it. Hilarious that would be considered a better reason than locality. Speaking of which, I assume the chants of stand up if you hate man yoo have stopped?

Some Charlton fans hate you, some don't and the same is the true the other way. Obviously it will be heavier on our side due to the ground share but your fan base fail to grasp this and believe a rivalry must fulfil some nerdy rules like a game of warhammer. A recent survey had you as number 2 on AFC Wimbledon's list of hated clubs, can you see the link? We were your number 3 which sounds right. Personally I find it hard to take palace seriously. What's the next identity after the ultras? Another badge, colour and nickname change with free rattles with against modern football written on them handled out to fans?


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 25, 2012)

bromley said:


> . Personally I find it hard to take palace seriously.


 
Really ? Well you seem to spend enough time on a thread dedicated to Palace so perhaps you need to forgive me for thinking you a bullshitter of the highest order.

Charlton are a shitty little club in a shitty little part of London and  my greatest footballing wish,  unlike the feelings I have for clubs who are our rivals, is that we somehow manage to avoid playing you ever again. Because I confess I dont like your club. I dont like your fan base, I loathe the part of London that you come from and I would happily ignore you all for ever. And I will make you a promise. If you just fuck off from anything to do with Palace then I reckon, and if any of my fellow Palace fans take umbrage at this I apologise, that I speak for all of my red and blue brothers and sisters, then we will happily pay you as much attention as we would the Dagenham Girl Pipers. Who incidentally dont give a fuck about you either.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2012)

I like Charlton's ground.


----------



## bromley (Sep 25, 2012)

Spending time here making fun of palace doesn't mean I take you seriously, in fact it proves that I don't take you seriously. You're post is hilarious and this thread can be great entertainment when the we don't care for Charlton Mk7 comment is made. I feel nothing about Barnsley but I wouldn't say I hate their location, fan base etc. In fact I wouldn't say that about any club I didn't consider a rival, how bizarre. I don't get how you consider Croydon to be nicer than Greenwich but each to their own. We're also the bigger club and you only had your day in the sun when we were paying for it! 


editor said:


> I like Charlton's ground.


I liked Ninian park!


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 26, 2012)

bromley said:


> Spending time here making fun of palace doesn't mean I take you seriously, in fact it proves that I don't take you seriously.


 
Talk about protesting to much.

You are the footballing equivilent of a stalker. Or the sort of bore in a pub that trys to butt into other peoples conversations with hopes of being included. When we play you later in the season then perhaps your 'banter' might have a place but even then I doubt it. I know you aint going to go away and that there aint any sort of viral restraining order that could be put on you so probably our best hope is to just ignore you and your sordid little obsession with our football club. Tacky little man.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 26, 2012)

bromley said:


> Spending time here making fun of palace doesn't mean I take you seriously, in fact it proves that I don't take you seriously. You're post is hilarious and this thread can be great entertainment when the we don't care for Charlton Mk7 comment is made. I feel nothing about Barnsley but I wouldn't say I hate their location, fan base etc. In fact I wouldn't say that about any club I didn't consider a rival, how bizarre. I don't get how you consider Croydon to be nicer than Greenwich but each to their own. We're also the bigger club and you only had your day in the sun when we were paying for it!


Awww, still upset about losing at home to us.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 26, 2012)

bromley said:


> Personally I find it hard to take palace seriously. What's the next identity after the ultras? Another badge, colour and nickname change with free rattles with against modern football written on them handled out to fans?


Ha! That's a joke! You post on here more than most Palace fans. Like most of your ilk, your one-sided obsession is obvious. The constant juvenile sniping, the luckless baiting.

Why don't you start a Charlton thread? And start a rivalry with Leyton Orient? They're nearer to you than Palace, and could probably do with a rival - plus you might be able to beat them once in a while.


----------



## bromley (Sep 26, 2012)

palace victories over us are few and far between, more of the recent games have been won by us. Leyton like other proper clubs don't need a rival, again with the rules!



Maggot said:


> Awww, still upset about losing at home to us.


Only upset with our performance which has since improved. You can't feel upset about losing to a far superior team.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 26, 2012)

There haven't _been_ any recent games between us.  Can't recall why that is.  Hmmm...


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 27, 2012)

Happy FFS Murray ! day to all my fellow Eagles out there


----------



## co-op (Sep 28, 2012)

editor said:


> It's more of the same ghastly process that's turning football into something I barely recognise.


 
Oh come on, this is bang in the tradition of utterly rubbish fan-based "innovations" to encourage supporters to turn up that's been part of football as long as I can remember (and I go back all the way to "bring a pal to palace" in the 70's). I mean look at those guys - they're hopeless, it's all rather sweet.


----------



## co-op (Sep 28, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> Talk about protesting to much.
> 
> You are the footballing equivilent of a stalker. Or the sort of bore in a pub that trys to butt into other peoples conversations with hopes of being included. When we play you later in the season then perhaps your 'banter' might have a place but even then I doubt it. I know you aint going to go away and that there aint any sort of viral restraining order that could be put on you so probably our best hope is to just ignore you and your sordid little obsession with our football club. Tacky little man.


 
I think he might be bi. Or at any rate palace-curious.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 28, 2012)

Anyone (apart from me and Raver Drew) going to Palace U21s vs Man City U21s on Mon 1st Oct?


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 29, 2012)

Another great result. Want to pinch myself because this is an odd way to be feeling !

Sadly Millwall managed to get a last grasp equalizer otherwise, what with Brighton losing, it would have been the perfect day.

C'est la vie.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 29, 2012)

That was a great win...can't stand Bolton or slimy Coyle.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 30, 2012)

We won yesterday? 

The BBC site on my phone said it finshed 0-0.  I spent the whole of yesterday thinking it was 0-0.


----------



## co-op (Sep 30, 2012)

Maggot said:


> We won yesterday?
> 
> The BBC site on my phone said it finshed 0-0. I spent the whole of yesterday thinking it was 0-0.


 
Heh me too. Well nearly, I checked again for some reason at about 7pm and they'd changed it.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 30, 2012)

Apparently there were lots of misreported scores across all media yesterday as a result of problems with the central agency that supplies them digitally.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Oct 2, 2012)

This is now beginning to freak me out. It really is. What has happened to Palace ? We just dont do things like this. I need to lie down, I really do.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 3, 2012)

Scoring one, scoring two
Zaha! 

I can't believe it either, from bottom of the league to the play-off positions in 6 games. 16 points from 18, beating 2 sides which were in the Premiership last season - away from home.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 3, 2012)

Still a long way to go, and anything can happen. I mean this is Palace ffs, the wheels are bound to fall off at some point.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Oct 6, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Still a long way to go, and anything can happen. I mean this is Palace ffs, the wheels are bound to fall off at some point.


 
I thought it was going to be today but something very odd is happening at Selhurst at the moment 

And its BRILLIANT !

Still its the scum from New Cross next so it the wheels are to fall off then its going to be doubly gutting if its those bastards. Still should be a good game and they will come looking for points. First leg of South Londons cup final !


----------



## Maggot (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm getting altitude sickness.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 7, 2012)

Such a good balance to the side at the moment - Moritz, Zaha, Bolaise, Williams, Murray, Garvan (!) - all class at this level on this kind of form.  And also some real steel - Jedi, KG, Delaney, Speroni, all fantastic spoilers and defenders.

Even looking at the next level of players - Parr, Blake, Ward, Moxey - very dependable and capable characters there -

Dougie is putting together a very, very, good squad!


----------



## Stoat Boy (Oct 15, 2012)

Loving the BS flying around about Zaha at the moment with claims from everybody from Tottenham to Nottingham Forest as having already signed him !

PMT building nicely now as well for Saturdays game.


----------



## bromley (Oct 16, 2012)

Talking of good youth teams...






You'll lose Zaha ASAP, what a talent!


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, he's fairly recently signed a five year contract - so one of two things will happen - either he will stay a while and develop his football - or we will get shit loads of money for him.  I would prefer the former (but could certainly live with the latter).


----------



## bromley (Oct 16, 2012)

Contracts don't mean anything. He'll go and palace will benefit greatly from a massive fee. He'll develop better at a higher level.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 16, 2012)

Wilfried Zaha is 'not for sale' insists Crystal Palace co-chairman



> I can assure you that Wilfried is not "for sale".
> 
> We hope that he'll be playing Premier League football next season. For us.
> 
> ...


----------



## bromley (Oct 16, 2012)

Do you honestly believe that? A  quick word from his agent and he's in a car on route to Sunderland. Sadly every player has his price and he's a talent that will be worth every penny.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 16, 2012)

Sunderland?


----------



## bromley (Oct 17, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> Sunderland?


Indeed!

Was it Plymouth where Barcalona and AC Milan were looking at Moses, who ended up at Wigan...

In league one we had Shelvey and Carl Jenkinson coming through our ranks.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 17, 2012)

bromley said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Was it Plymouth where Barcalona and AC Milan were looking at Mosses,


 Did they hire some botanists to do this?


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 17, 2012)

bromley said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Was it Plymouth where Barcalona and AC Milan were looking at Moses, who ended up at Wigan...
> 
> In league one we had Shelvey and Carl Jenkinson coming through our ranks.


 





Brixton Hill


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 17, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Brixton Hill


 
Whereabouts? That's cool.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 17, 2012)

Opposite the Crown and Sceptre, next to McDonalds.


----------



## bromley (Oct 17, 2012)

That's class!

And true.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 18, 2012)

James Corden ‏@JKCorden said:
			
		

> @TEAMtalk:#CPFC chairman Steve Parish insists club will not consider bids under £20m winger Wilfried Zaha: I bet he goes for less than 10m!






			
				Steve Parish ‏@CEO4TAG said:
			
		

> @JKCorden How much would you like that bet to be for?


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 18, 2012)

quality


----------



## Maggot (Oct 20, 2012)

http://www.thefirstrow.eu/watch/147672/1/watch-crystal-palace-v-millwall-fc.html 

Jedinak!


----------



## Stoat Boy (Oct 20, 2012)

Well the unbeaten run continues. When they got that penalty (and I cannot blame Moxey really. Just instinctive) I thought that was it and when the second when in my heart sank but in the end we got the point. We should have had a penalty and Jedinaks goal was a delight which I am sure must be our goal of the year certainty and one that will be remembered for years to come. Fantastic strike.

Quite relaxed now about things. This run has to come to an end but at least it was not those bastards who did it. Works for me.


----------



## 45th generation (Oct 22, 2012)

*Fuck off Millwall, South London is ours!*


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 22, 2012)

I think Freedman might be about to walk   knew this was all too good to be true...


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 22, 2012)

http://www.cpfc.co.uk/news/article/update-cpfc-announcement-439916.aspx



> Following further discussions throughout the day, Crystal Palace Football Club can confirm that permission has been granted for Dougie Freedman to speak to Bolton Wanderers regarding their vacant managerial position.


----------



## bromley (Oct 22, 2012)

45th generation said:


> *Fuck off Millwall, South London is ours!*


I don't get it. What does it mean? I expect Maggot to pick up on the grammatical error...


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 22, 2012)

If Freedman goes then I officially give up on football. It was only on Friday he was saying this...


> MY NAME was touted as odds-on favourite for the managerial vacancy at Bolton Wanderers on Tuesday, but first of all, I'm not a betting man so it doesn't make a lot of sense to me what they're talking about.
> ​
> Speculation comes with this job; either you get sacked or you get rave reviews. Either way, I can't comment on maybe some young guy in his bedroom putting money on me getting the Bolton job – it's just ridiculous.
> 
> ...


 
Just wtf is going on ?


----------



## Stoat Boy (Oct 22, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Just wtf is going on ?


 
Its the Palace roller-coaster, that is what.

Or did you honestly think that the last few weeks was going to carry on ? Did you think we would carry on winning games, building up our squad and making the sort of solid progress that would see us promoted and so on ?

This is PALACE. We dont do normal shit. Thats the point.

Personally I love it. This is what being a Palace fan is about. It aint about football, its about being involved in a real live soap-opera. And not a good one either. A shit Mexican one. With comic book goodies and baddies, hysterical plot-lines and lots of swooning, backstabbing and vomit inducing sentamentatily. And that weird old lady who seems to play the old crone/border-line witch in every one of them. But as addictive as a kid in care on crack.

This is what I adore about being a Palace fan. Fuck the football, thats always secondary to the other shit !


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 22, 2012)

But he's my boyhood hero, my favourite EVER player.

As a teenage boy only Pamela Anderson and Nirvana were afforded as much poster wall space in my room. He can't just walk out on us like this and taint all those memories. 

He single handedly saved us three times ffs.

I feel genuinely sick.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 22, 2012)

Don't go Dougie


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 22, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Still a long way to go, and anything can happen. I mean this is Palace ffs, the wheels are bound to fall off at some point.


You are responsible!


----------



## Maggot (Oct 22, 2012)

bromley said:


> I don't get it. What does it mean? I expect Maggot to pick up on the grammatical error...


It's all pretty obvious, apart from the Turkish flag. That is a reference to the fact that Millwall fans waved Turkish flags at Leeds, as some Leeds fans got killed in Turkey.

I can't see a grammatical error!


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 22, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> You are responsible!


 
It's just typical of what happens with Palace.

I'm really really upset by this, it may sound silly but this really hurts. Freedman is my hero and represents everything I love about the club. It's like the moment you find out Father Christmas isn't real.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 22, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> It's just typical of what happens with Palace.
> 
> I'm really really upset by this, it may sound silly but this really hurts. Freedman is my hero and represents everything I love about the club. It's like the moment you find out Father Christmas isn't real.


I know, believe me.  Let's just see what happens next.


----------



## bromley (Oct 22, 2012)

Maggot said:


> It's all pretty obvious, apart from the Turkish flag. That is a reference to the fact that Millwall fans waved Turkish flags at Leeds, as some Leeds fans got killed in Turkey.
> 
> I can't see a grammatical error!


I got that, but the confused monkey stuck at a crossroad?


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 22, 2012)

And now Coppell is coming back to replace Dougie  this club really is something else.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Oct 23, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> And now Coppell is coming back to replace Dougie  this club really is something else.


 
Aint it !

Would you honestly want it any other way ? No wonder we attract stalkers desperate to get our attention.


----------



## bromley (Oct 23, 2012)

Surely as a fan you would want success instead?


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 23, 2012)

He's gone 

Club statement coming in the next few minutes...


----------



## Maggot (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## agricola (Oct 23, 2012)

Steve Parish is on Sky Sports News now, if anyone is bothered.  Very interesting interview as well, refused to have a go at Freedman, pointed out that Palace are probably a bigger club than Bolton and wished him all the best.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Oct 23, 2012)

bromley said:


> Surely as a fan you would want success instead?


 
I will humour you, just the once mind so dont go and get all needy on me ok ?

What is success in football ? The only way Palace are ever going to win anything serious be it the Premiership or something like the FA cup is going to be, at least according to how things are at the moment, is if some billionaire comes in from the outside and invests silly money in us. And that holds no appeal to me in the slightest.

I go to Palace to meet up with friends, to have a laugh and to generally escape from the reality of the world for a few hours. Its how I 'relax' in an odd sort of messed up way. And with all  off-pitch drama as well, it gives me something to take an interest in beyond worrying about which over paid twonk who just happens to have been born with footballing skills is going to be played in the next match.

Dont get me wrong a cup run is smashing and the play-offs in terms of the semi's and the final itself is a great day out but going up into the Premiership as things stands holds very little appeal to me given that its only ever going to be a struggle to achieve mid table stability for which I read utter tedium.

So all of these sorts of shenanigans, well it all adds to the entire experience. And I love it. Its what being a Palace fan is all about.

If I gave a toss about winning things I would be like all those other wankers who 'support' teams like Chelsea or Manure and so on based on results rather than just an accident of birth and circumstances which lumbered me with Palace.

Having seen us in an FA cup final, having seen us finish 3rd back in 1991 and qualify for Europe (only to see that stolen from us by Liverpool and the arseholes at the FA) and so on I have tasted 'success' and it aint all its cracked up to be.

Give me the soap opera that is Palace over the 'brands' that are the top 6 or 7 any day of the week.


----------



## bromley (Oct 23, 2012)

Palace are not a bigger club than Bolton! Forum gold, no wonder I frequent this page so much!

How much will Zaha go for?a


----------



## bromley (Oct 23, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> I will humour you, just the once mind so dont go and get all needy on me ok ?
> 
> What is success in football ? The only way Palace are ever going to win anything serious be it the Premiership or something like the FA cup is going to be, at least according to how things are at the moment, is if some billionaire comes in from the outside and invests silly money in us. And that holds no appeal to me in the slightest.
> 
> ...


The majority of fans will agree with this. Hence why winning league one last season was better than the midtable boredom of this season.


----------



## agricola (Oct 23, 2012)

bromley said:


> Palace are not a bigger club than Bolton! Forum gold, no wonder I frequent this page so much!


 
That is what your chairman said.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 23, 2012)

agricola said:


> That is what your chairman said.


 
Just because Bromley obsessively posts on this thread more than anyone else, don't for one minute confuse him for a Palace supporter


----------



## Stoat Boy (Oct 23, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Just because Bromley obsessively posts on this thread more than anyone else, don't for one minute confuse him for a Palace supporter


 
Quite.

The sad bastard is our very own stalker.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh Dougie how could you ??? All these great memories ruined 

 

I'm devastated, he was my boyhood hero. I had his name on back of my shirt, posters of him all over my wall. I totally idolised Dougie. He represented everything I love about this club. He is/was Crystal Palace for me, the epitome of it. 

I just can't fathom why he has gone, it just doesn't make any sense at all.

I'm struggling to even feel anger towards him atm, I'm just completely crushed inside. 

Surely there has to be more to this than meets the eye ?

It can't just be purely about money, this is a guy who worked for us for free while we were in admin. When we had no manager or ground staff at all, he spent all Summer looking after day to day matters at the club and training ground, making sure the pitches were seeded etc. He was fucking adored by the fans here, the club was practically his, an academy full of promising young kids he's known since they were young, a debt-free club, his young family settled in the area, most managers would kill to be in the position he was in.

It's just not fair and not right.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Oct 24, 2012)

That makes me sad to read  .

I have probably come across as being rather flippant about events but the truth is that its really just a defence mechanism given all the shit the club goes through. Maybe Freedman had just had enough of it all as well. A big offer comes along which could give him and his family a degree of financial certainty and he takes it.

For me I get why DF would take the money, what I dont get is why Bolton offered it. Whilst the last 8 or so games have been brilliant lets not forget that we lost the first 3 and our record at the end of last season was shocking. There were still more questions than answers when it come to DF's management abilities and why I just dismissed all talk of his depature initially was that it just seemed a daft move for Bolton to make.

Still thats football. I cannot wish him anything else other than total failure at Bolton but thats just the nature of the beast and whilst I wont boo him when he comes back I certainly will want to see, and take part in, some collective act of shunning him because when all is said and done this was a kick in the bollocks, collectively, for all of us at the club and its a shame because he was a legend.

We a new one created now, not getting old ones back because invariably it ends in tears.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 24, 2012)

Hmmm... Dougie's Bolton tenure looking slightly wobbly _already!  _Apparently there are disagreements over backroom staffing issues... the plot thickens .


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 24, 2012)

Dougie has finally come forward with his version of events...​​
​


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 24, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Dougie has finally come forward with his version of events...​


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 24, 2012)

Dougie to... erm... Ipswich? 


> It is understood that Freedman has now been contacted about the possibility of replacing Jewell, which would make for a sudden turn of events as he appeared set to join Bolton earlier in the week.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Oct 25, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> Dougie to... erm... Ipswich?


 
This whole saga is now getting even too bizare for Palace. WTF ? Surely he must have already signed for Bolton or else why would we release him from his contract ?


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 25, 2012)

Bolton it is then.


> Bolton Wanderers have confirmed Dougie Freedman as their new manager.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 25, 2012)

really surprised about this. Palace seem to be a team on the up and Bolton quite the reverse.


----------



## co-op (Oct 25, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> Quite.
> 
> The sad bastard is our very own stalker.


 
I think he secretly tries on Palace shirts in his bedroom and takes photos of himself.


----------



## tommers (Oct 25, 2012)

And then it must rub the lotion on itself, or it will get the hose.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 25, 2012)

Still can't believe he's done the dirty on us like that.

I dunno if I can bring myself to boo him when he returns to Selhurst.

I wanna hear his side of things first.


----------



## tommers (Oct 25, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2012/oct/25/dougie-freedman-bolton-modern-football

Supporter's trust member writes about it.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 25, 2012)

tommers said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2012/oct/25/dougie-freedman-bolton-modern-football
> 
> Supporter's trust member writes about it.


Good points, well made.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 25, 2012)

tommers said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2012/oct/25/dougie-freedman-bolton-modern-football
> 
> Supporter's trust member writes about it.



Sums it up well.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 25, 2012)

All may not be as it seems...

http://sundaysnippets.wordpress.com/


> Dougie Freedman was a great player. An intelligent, deadly striker who scored many crucial goals for Crystal Palace Football Club. The brace against Wolves at the death of the play-off semi-final having been on the pitch for 17 minutes; his 11-minute hat-trick against Grimsby; his goals against arch rivals Brighton and of course, his winner at Stockport. There were over 100 occasions, in fact, where goalkeepers had to retrieve the ball from their net due to Freedman’s antics in the Palace shirt.
> His best years were at Palace. When shipped out on loan, most notably to Leeds, he did not want to go. His preference, as ever, was to stay and compete for a place in the starting line-up.
> 
> In his autobiography, Simon Jordan recalls an instance during Peter Taylor’s stint in the Palace hot-seat where a disgruntled Freedman came to see him in his office, complaining about training methods and attitude. He felt the management should be doing more. His work ethic was always first class, as a professional he was faultless.
> ...


----------



## bromley (Oct 25, 2012)

I do think your owners seem a bit too good to be true. Who would turn down a £10m bid at this level? Seems a bit suspicious...


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 25, 2012)

bromley said:


> I do think your owners seem a bit too good to be true. Who would turn down a £10m bid at this level? Seems a bit suspicious...


 
Indeed, something about this whole saga stinks to me, someone is telling fibs along the way, I know that much for sure.

Dougie is giving his side of the story to a local paper tomorrow, so I'm holding fire until then.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 25, 2012)

In his interview with BBC London 94.9FM yesterday Steve Parish quite clearly says that compensation with Bolton was agreed on SUNDAY and Dougie said then that he wanted to leave.

Hear for yourself 12 mins 45secs in...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00z9qwg



> Presenter: "Is there compensation to be decided?"
> 
> SP: "No, the compensation was agreed on Sunday, our statement was in response to Dougie telling us that he was resigning and going to Bolton, and that was done. I don't know why there hasn't been a statement today (from Bolton) you'd have to ask them"
> 
> ...



In that case, why is it that on Monday the club initially put out a statement saying that they had refused Bolton permission to speak to Dougie ?

Something stinks


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 25, 2012)

The wordpress thing has been completely discredited.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 25, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> The wordpress thing has been completely discredited.


 
It's been removed now too, the radio thing is interesting however.

I don't know who or what to believe tbh, but will be very interested to hear Dougie's version of events tomorrow.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Oct 25, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> It's been removed now too, the radio thing is interesting however.
> 
> I don't know who or what to believe tbh, but will be very interested to hear Dougie's version of events tomorrow.


 

I am beginning to tire of all this now. Its very simple. Freedman was our manager. Now he aint. And he CHOSE to resign. Nobody seems to be disputing that fact. He could have quite easily stayed on until the end of his contract if his love for the club was as strong as some claim it was.

Now I dont hold to much of a beef with him because he is a football manager and as such has to think about his wider career and earnings. I might be able to argue that Palace offered him a better entry on his CV if he had stuck with it and am genuinely perplexed as to why Bolton saw him as the answer to their very obvious desire to go up this season when his record speaks of a manager who needs time to build a squad and a style of play. However I aint paying his mortgage or his kids school fees so he has to make a decision based on what he feels is his and his families best interests. I dont wish him well because thats the nature of the beast but I dont wish him personally anything bad. It happens and this is Palace so it happens to us more than most.

But all of this carrying on into the weekend is now beyond a joke.

Everybody needs to move on. Its done and dusted.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 25, 2012)

I know for a fact Parish has told quite a few porkies/stretched the truth in the past about certain things. Obviously there's good reasons why they don't want certain things made public, but I've already had someone that I know well warned by club officials to stop alluding to these things on message boards and twitter. There's a lot more to this than meets the eye.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 25, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I know for a fact Parish has told quite a few porkies/stretched the truth in the past about certain things. Obviously there's good reasons why they don't want certain things made public, but I've already had someone that I know well warned by club officials to stop alluding to these things on message boards and twitter. There's a lot more to this than meets the eye.


I doubt that you know anything 'for a fact'.  I imagine you've picked up on all sorts of tittle-tattle.  There's nothing to stop you posting any 'facts' on here, is there?


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 25, 2012)

The stuff I know as "fact" is that Parish and the club have told fibs in the past over the policing and stewarding of games, and have deliberately misled the fans. Knowing that they're willing to stretch the truth over these issues puts more than an element of doubt into my mind that they're giving us the full story with Dougie. Combine that with the noises I'm hearing from other people I trust 100% with close connections to the club, and I'm not convinced at all I'm afraid. 

Like I said though, I want to hear Freedman's side of things first.

Not that it even matters really anyway, cos he ain't coming back, and his reputation now is mud whatever happens.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 25, 2012)

What fibs have they told specifically about policing and stewarding? I'm genuinely interested to know.

ETA:


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 25, 2012)

Mostly buck-passing matters where they blame the police and stewards for certain things, and it turns out it's actually instructions from the club. I'm not going to go into any more specific details on a public messageboard. If you want to know more then come and join me for a drink with the HF in the Albion before the next home game, and you will hear plenty of gripes.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh and another thing, one of the only truths you'll actually read in Jordan's biography, Steve Parish was not so much the reluctant investor into Crystal Palace that he makes out to be, he had his eye on the club for quite a while. I totally respect the guy, but more an more I'm starting to think you need to take what he says with quite a pinch of salt.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 25, 2012)

If you can't give specifics then I don't believe they are 'facts'.  'Gripes' sounds more accurate to me.

I love the Hf and what they've brought to the atmosphere at the club (I absolutely love it), but they also seem to have a bit of a juvenile 'us against the man' thing going on - witness the recent concourse rave debacle, which seems to have been completely idiotic on their part.

I very much doubt that any of them are privy to the inner workings of the deals that took place during the club purchase, or during Dougie's departure.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 25, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> I very much doubt that any of them are privy to the inner workings of the deals that took place during the club purchase, or during Dougie's departure.


 
I never said or insinuated that they are. They are NOT my sources for the stuff I've heard today about the Freedman saga anyway.



alsoknownas said:


> If you can't give specifics then I don't believe they are 'facts'.


 
Don't then, I'm not asking you to.

If you want to go on believing the official line that he walked out on the club purely for money, and that there were no problems behind the scenes that we've not been told about, then that's entirely up to you.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 26, 2012)

Taken from HF forums:



> HF STATEMENT – DOUGIE FREEDMAN DEPARTURE
> 
> Earlier this week the news of Dougie’s departure came as a massive surprise to all Palace fans with a mixture of confusion, shock and anger being felt by all. These emotions were even more poignant by his status as a club legend, someone who as a player gave us 10 years of memories, scoring over 100 goals and someone who as a manager had just celebrated maintaining a 100% record in derby matches.
> 
> ...


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 26, 2012)

Unfortunately I suspect Dougie has far too much dignity to dish the real dirt about what really went on.

The more I think about this the more it stinks.

CPFC2010 are a slick propaganda machine, hence catching Bolton with their pants down and getting in the announcement that Dougie has joined them before the deal was even finalised. They even started linking Steve Coppell to the vacant post straight away to placate the fans. I'm not falling for their spin. They're not to be trusted imo, they spend their time on the forums sucking up to the fans and charming them with platitudes over minor matters. Who gives a fuck whether we can now get all these different types of real ale in various bars all around the ground. They keep banging on about how we have the cheapest tickets in the league, again it's just bullshit and spin from them as you can clearly see in this link http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-19842397. No wonder they keep saying they will sell up if the right offer comes along. Their whole MO is to cut costs and try to get us promoted on the cheap, then sell up at profit. Good luck to them, but don't believe their hype.

There's only one Dougie Freedman !!! Palace legend ALWAYS


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 26, 2012)

Anyway, on a lighter note, for a bit of balance...


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 26, 2012)

Ian Holloway anyone ?

I've always liked him and thought he's a very good manager tbh, can't see it happening mind.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 26, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Don't then, I'm not asking you to.


But you are smearing the owners without providing any substance.  People who are doing that are destabilising the club at a very important time.

Fine - if there's something concrete to say about mismanagement by the board, but (like Dougie until now) they have an impeccable record of fighting for the club when it matters.  I'd rather we stuck together than throw about insinuations.


----------



## bromley (Oct 26, 2012)

Now would be a good time to join the supporters trust IMO.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 26, 2012)

bromley said:


> Now would be a good time to join the supporters trust IMO.


Yeah, I think you should.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Onket (Oct 26, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> If you want to know more then come and join me for a drink with the HF in the Albion before the next home game, and you will hear plenty of gripes.


 
Probably not the best timing, but any sign of one of those scarves we spoke about becoming available at all?



alsoknownas said:


> witness the recent concourse rave debacle, which seems to have been completely idiotic on their part.


 
What was that?!


----------



## Onket (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/crystal-palace-2011-2012-season.278747/page-7#post-10941131


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 26, 2012)

Onket said:


> Probably not the best timing, but any sign of one of those scarves we spoke about becoming available at all?


 
afaik they were a limited run, although I will remember to ask for you at the next home game.



> What was that?!


 
Basically the club gave the fanatics an old booth in the concourse that wasn't being used to store their drum, flags, merchandise etc. and prepare for things before home games. Some of the lads thought they had permission to put a sound system in there and play some tunes pre-match, it was all a bit of a mix-up. The stadium manager wasn't best pleased, as all sound equipment within the stadium has to be also rigged through the tannoy for health and safety reasons. Fuss over nothing, but certain elements used it as a stick to beat the fanatics with. Quelle surprise...


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 26, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Basically the club gave the fanatics an old booth in the concourse that wasn't being used to store their drum, flags, merchandise etc. and prepare for things before home games. Some of the lads thought they had permission to put a sound system in there and play some tunes pre-match, it was all a bit of a mix-up. The stadium manager wasn't best pleased, as all sound equipment within the stadium has to be also rigged through the tannoy for health and safety reasons. Fuss over nothing, but certain elements used it as a stick to beat the fanatics with. Quelle surprise...


The worst thing was I was quite looking forward to it .


----------



## Onket (Oct 26, 2012)

Cheers for the info.

Also, cheers for asking about the scarf. Happy to pay someone for a spare they might have or a second hand one. PM sent.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 27, 2012)

Aaaaaaah!  Great day out to Lester (sic) with my lad.  POTD.  Magnificent support for 90 mins.  Great team performance.  Jedi and Delaney outstanding (which makes it sound like we were under pressure - not the case).  Should have won 3-0 really - loads of chances for a third, their goal came from nothing.  One of my best curry meals ever at Shivalli.  "Oh Dougie Freedman - what have you done????"


----------



## Stoat Boy (Oct 28, 2012)

Another fantastic result and it just keeps going. Incredible times for the Palace.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 28, 2012)

I love these Palace Minutes  here's the latest one... 



Can't wait for him to do a Freedman one


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 29, 2012)

Parrish interview:
http://bit.ly/UWyuTf

Whatever your position is - it's a must listen IMO.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 29, 2012)

Heard it last night, full of spin, I'm even more distrustful of him than before. At the end of the day they've treated Dougie disgustingly and made him feel not wanted at the club, if they'd offered him the contract he deserved, he'd still be in charge now. Parish was happy to see him go because Dougie is stubborn and he found him difficult to deal with.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 29, 2012)

Paraphrasing... "Anyway enough of the difficult questions, wasn't it great when we sang songs at the Leicester fans yesterday, I'm a fan just like you lot etc" 

He's a businessman who's very good at PR, don't buy into his bullshit.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 29, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Heard it last night, full of spin, I'm even more distrustful of him than before. At the end of the day they've treated Dougie disgustingly and made him feel not wanted at the club, if they'd offered him the contract he deserved, he'd still be in charge now. Parish was happy to see him go because Dougie is stubborn and he found him difficult to deal with.


 - Oh well, we're never going to see eye to eye on this one!


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 1, 2012)

So Ian Holloway it is http://www.croydonguardian.co.uk/sport/10022320.Ian_Holloway_to_be_named_new_Crystal_Palace/

I'm reasonably happy with that tbh. Although I'm still sure Parish will live to regret not offering Dougie the contract he deserved.


----------



## bromley (Nov 1, 2012)

Lennie's gone!


----------



## Stoat Boy (Nov 2, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> So Ian Holloway it is http://www.croydonguardian.co.uk/sport/10022320.Ian_Holloway_to_be_named_new_Crystal_Palace/
> 
> I'm reasonably happy with that tbh. Although I'm still sure Parish will live to regret not offering Dougie the contract he deserved.


 
Pleased with the dramatic value of Holloway because add some one like to the train-wreck in waiting that seems to be CPFC's fate and it could throw up some classic moments.


----------



## tangerinedream (Nov 3, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> So Ian Holloway it is http://www.croydonguardian.co.uk/sport/10022320.Ian_Holloway_to_be_named_new_Crystal_Palace/
> 
> I'm reasonably happy with that tbh. Although I'm still sure Parish will live to regret not offering Dougie the contract he deserved.


 
What a weird world it is. You lose your manager because your chairman wouldn't give him the contract he deserves and we lose our manager to you because the chairman wouldn't give him the contract he deserved. I think Holloway will do well for you. I wish him well. As for us, I'm hoping Southampton sack Adkins - he'd be a perfect fit in my opinion. Realistically though, I dunno. Just feel a bit empty. We're basically a decent striker away from winning the league and now it's all up in the air again.


----------



## co-op (Nov 6, 2012)

Blimey. This is starting to get silly. If we're not careful we'll go up.


----------



## co-op (Nov 6, 2012)

Glen Murray, goal MACHINE.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Nov 7, 2012)

co-op said:


> Blimey. This is starting to get silly. If we're not careful we'll go up.


 
Silly ? Its bordering on the pure fantasy stuff at the moment. You get used to the Palace roller-coaster after a while and become almost indifferent to the ups and (mostly) downs of it all. Indifferent is the wrong word. I guess its a sort of protection detachment (I am sure some clever cloggs out there can come up with what I am looking for). You just accept, almost on a Buddist like level, the slings and arrows.

But this is now just almost creepy really. If ever there was a match for it all to come to a juddering halt on then last night was it. We are on a roll, near the top of the table and with a new popular manager in place. Playing the bottom side. Also with a new manager. And on a midweek night. It had a 0-1 home defeat written all over it. Almost odds on.

Then we get that. 5-0. Including 3 penalties. All of which get scored. And I dont think we played that well either.

Nope. Something very strange is going on. This is not the Palace I know and love.


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 7, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> Including 3 penalties. All of which get scored.


Actually Murray missed one of them!  His second miss in two games.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 7, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> Then we get that. 5-0. Including 3 penalties. All of which get scored. And I dont think we played that well either.


We got 3 penalties and scored 2 of them.


----------



## co-op (Nov 7, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> Silly ? Its bordering on the pure fantasy stuff at the moment. You get used to the Palace roller-coaster after a while and become almost indifferent to the ups and (mostly) downs of it all. Indifferent is the wrong word. I guess its a sort of protection detachment (I am sure some clever cloggs out there can come up with what I am looking for). You just accept, almost on a Buddist like level, the slings and arrows.
> 
> But this is now just almost creepy really. If ever there was a match for it all to come to a juddering halt on then last night was it. We are on a roll, near the top of the table and with a new popular manager in place. Playing the bottom side. Also with a new manager. And on a midweek night. It had a 0-1 home defeat written all over it. Almost odds on.
> 
> ...


 

I know. It's parallel universe.

There are basically two kinds of Palace promotions; (a) the Nailed On - I give you 93-94, a squad that couldn't fail really, should never have got relegated the year before and only lost McGoldrick in the close season. I knew we were going up and put money on a nice little double with Swindon to get relegated, easiest money I have ever taken off a bookie.
Then there's (b) the Scruffy Edge-Of-Play-Off Season where we are clearly not really good enough to go up but are quite handy and hover between 8th and 4th most of the season, it's all quite a good laugh and we are up for the play offs, win or lose, should be fun.

But what is this one? We are just blistering and I didn't see it coming at all, I would have said we were heading for a slightly sub version of (b).

But I still think we can pull some kind of cataclysmic implosion out of the jaws of success here, I really do. Don't lose the faith Stoat Boy.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Nov 7, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> Actually Murray missed one of them! His second miss in two games.


 
LOL. You see thats how much my head is messed up at the moment ! This is messing with the CPFC programme. Shit like this dont happen to us 

And I think I am still drunk on it all. Happy fucking days


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 7, 2012)

Promotion is a long, long way off yet.  We're in great form, but there's less than half the season played yet.  Twists and turns to come.  Strap yourself in!


----------



## Maggot (Nov 7, 2012)

co-op said:


> I know. It's parallel universe.
> 
> There are basically two kinds of Palace promotions; (a) the Nailed On - I give you 93-94, a squad that couldn't fail really, should never have got relegated the year before and only lost McGoldrick in the close season. I knew we were going up and put money on a nice little double with Swindon to get relegated, easiest money I have ever taken off a bookie.


 
Does anyone have any stats about unbeaten runs?  Did we have a longer run than the current one in 93-94?  What about the 2004 run?


----------



## Stoat Boy (Nov 10, 2012)

And so it continues. Really feels odd and yet another potential banana skin of a match gone.

Never made it today but the feed back from chums who did is a poor first 20 minutes and then just all over them.

Dare I start hoping ? Nah. Its only November. Long way to go yet and I guess the real test will come when this run does come to an end.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Balbi (Nov 11, 2012)

Zaha for England!


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 11, 2012)

Great day out on the terraces!  Very old skool!  (one small toilet block for 4,000 people?  - too old skool! )

Great noise - good performance.  Nice pub (Charters), crummy little town really - but nice enough folk.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

This whole Wilfmania thing has gone a bit mental, the press have suddenly gone mad over him, but quite justifiably so, he really is that good.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012/nov/12/wilfried-zaha-prince-palace-england

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...onaldo-Messi-better-me.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/wilfried-zaha-praised-as-a-unique-untouched-1432902

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/england-starlet-wilfried-zaha-still-1432768

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/transfer-gossip-wilfried-zaha-is-being-1432759




There isn't one video I've seen of his skills that does him any justice at all. When you see him in the flesh and how quick his feet are it's just jaw-dropping, never seen anything like it. He'll have two defenders on him tight and leave them both on their arses or scratching their heads in confusion whilst he's left them for dead. Practically every game he makes the opposition look stupid at some point, he's a very special talent indeed.


----------



## bromley (Nov 13, 2012)

On the subject of Wilf, I found out yesterday that if you play international first team football in a friendly match it doesn't officially declare you for that nation. Mental!


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 13, 2012)

bromley said:


> On the subject of Wilf, I found out yesterday that if you play international first team football in a friendly match it doesn't officially declare you for that nation. Mental!


Yes, which is a big factor in why he's playing.  I believe he's very torn between the two nations.


----------



## bromley (Nov 13, 2012)

Friendlies *don't* count!


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 13, 2012)

bromley said:


> Friendlies *don't* count!


I know - that's what I meant (he's keeping his options open).


----------



## co-op (Nov 13, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> I know - that's what I meant (he's keeping his options open).


 
Talk slowly, he's from Kent.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> This whole Wilfmania thing has gone a bit mental, the press have suddenly gone mad over him, but quite justifiably so, he really is that good.


How long do you reckon he'll stay?


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

The owners have said he'll be here until the Summer unless we get offered £20m+

If we get promoted he might even stay longer than that. Who knows ? He will want to play in European competitions eventually.

We don't need to sell, he's on a long 5 year contract, and keeping him and going for promotion would be worth a lot more than £20m to the club.

http://www.cpfc.org/forums/showthread.php?t=237570


----------



## Dan U (Nov 13, 2012)

whoever let him give that interview to the Mail needs their head examining imo.

clearly a great prospect and some of what he said is right (about Bostock etc) but the whole Messi/Ronaldo stuff is a big daft. Totally understandable given his age, but a bit daft.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

He was misquoted apparently. Not really a surprise coming from the mail tbh, but odd because Neil Ashton who wrote the article is a Palace supporter and usually a very good journo.


> *Official_Zaha..* ‏@*yungzaha*
> Just to clear things up.. When I say I don't see anyone better then me i just say that to boost my confidence when I get on the field.
> 
> *Official_Zaha..* ‏@*yungzaha*
> ...


----------



## Stoat Boy (Nov 13, 2012)

Dan U said:


> whoever let him give that interview to the Mail needs their head examining imo.
> 
> clearly a great prospect and some of what he said is right (about Bostock etc) but the whole Messi/Ronaldo stuff is a big daft. Totally understandable given his age, but a bit daft.


 
Whilst I feel that much of this Messi/Ronaldo stuff has been used for the purposes of headlines as opposed to the context in which it was said I fully agree about the lack of wisdom in him doing this interview.

He does have a great talent but its only this season that this has come through with any consistency and it has to be seen against a backdrop of him being at a club that has really nutured him. I have my doubts that he is ready to make the leap up to the Premier at this stage and I would hate to see him just move for the money.

If we got offered 15 million plus then it would be insanity to turn it down but I genuinely think that his best long term prospects lay in staying with Palace for at least the rest of this season which has a long way to go. Yep, our current run of form is stunning and long may it continue but the big test of everybody at the club comes when this run finishes.

The lad certainly has a wonderful talent but I still sense a player a long way from the finished product.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2012)

Good luck holding on to him! I remember when Cardiff sold off a young Nathan Blake on the eve of a 5th Round FA Cup after he'd scored against man City in the previous round. That kind of summed up the lure of cash.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Nov 13, 2012)

editor said:


> Good luck holding on to him! I remember when Cardiff sold off a young Nathan Blake on the eve of a 5th Round FA Cup after he'd scored against man City in the previous round. That kind of summed up the lure of cash.


 
I like to think that we are run by people who are able to take a slightly more long term view of things allied with what is perhaps turning out to be a blessing in disguise with regards to the 'Bostock' factor i.e players see that short term gain can lead to careers being killed dead in the water but ultimately money talks and the truth is that our academy is there to churn out talent for us to make a profit on. Just the nature of the beast sadly.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 13, 2012)

you can kinda see why people like Fergie kept such a tight rein on his young players. Journo's want a headline.


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 13, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> I like to think that we are run by people who are able to take a slightly more long term view of things allied with what is perhaps turning out to be a blessing in disguise with regards to the 'Bostock' factor i.e players see that short term gain can lead to careers being killed dead in the water but ultimately money talks and the truth is that our academy is there to churn out talent for us to make a profit on. Just the nature of the beast sadly.


I agree on the whole, though the owners have said that they don't want the academy to just be a money pot - they want it to fuel success on the pitch and development for the club.
I can't see any reason why we would sell in January - none that would be of benefit to the club.


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 13, 2012)

I think he was just trying to say to the likes of Colin Kazim-Richards (who tried to wind him up during a match apparently) that, since you are not Messi or Ronaldo, why should I fear you?  But it got twisted into a direct comparison between him and them .


----------



## Stoat Boy (Nov 13, 2012)

Dan U said:


> you can kinda see why people like Fergie kept such a tight rein on his young players. Journo's want a headline.


 
As much as I loathe the wankers, I think that they are a good example of how to manage young talent. I did read an article that claimed that the club, following what happened with George Best, were perhaps the first to get the idea that gifted young players needed an element of protection from outside influences and that has governed their approach ever since.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

News at Ten are supposedly running a feature tonight saying the he's the 3rd best player in the world after Messi and Ronaldo, this is getting ridiculous now. Typical English media hyping someone up, ready to tear them to pieces, when will they ever learn ?


----------



## Dan U (Nov 13, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> News at Ten are supposedly running a feature tonight saying the he's the 3rd best player in the world after Messi and Ronaldo, this is getting ridiculous now. Typical English media hyping someone up, ready to tear them to pieces, when will they ever learn ?


 
ffs


----------



## Stoat Boy (Nov 13, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> News at Ten are supposedly running a feature tonight saying the he's the 3rd best player in the world after Messi and Ronaldo, this is getting ridiculous now. Typical English media hyping someone up, ready to tear them to pieces, when will they ever learn ?


 
Am I slightly wrong in having a little wish that all of this unsettles Wilf and he has a mare for England ? Purely on the basis that it might keep away the bid in January that tempts him away from us ?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 14, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> Am I slightly wrong in having a little wish that all of this unsettles Wilf and he has a mare for England ? Purely on the basis that it might keep away the bid in January that tempts him away from us ?


 
I still hope he chooses Cote D'Ivoire though that would probably impact his transfer value but the choice of having to play alongside Yaya or Tom Cleverley shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 14, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I still hope he chooses Cote D'Ivoire though that would probably impact his transfer value but the choice of having to play alongside Yaya or Tom Cleverley shouldn't be that hard.


 
I think he'd enjoy playing for Ivory Coast  loads more than England. Over the years how many decent players with talent have England stifled and wasted ? They have no interest at all in playing good football, they just seem to want a team of athletes playing an organised direct game. It's shit to watch and totally ineffective when you come up against a good team unit who make the most of their flair and have a bit more freedom.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 14, 2012)

He's turning into some sort of global superstar overnight  and he hasn't even kicked a ball in the Premier League yet !!!

http://futbol.as.com/futbol/2012/11/13/primera/1352796150_188349.html 

http://www.mundodeportivo.com/20121...-drogba-didier-wilfried-zaha_54354457075.html

No pressure Wilf  

Still, should add a few more to the gate on Saturday...


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 14, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Still, should add a few more to the gate on Saturday...


 
Are you going? I can swerve work which is a bit of a rarity on a Saturday.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah got a ticket already.


----------



## pppPenguin (Nov 17, 2012)

Hughes > Zaha

C'mon the Rams.


----------



## pppPenguin (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 17, 2012)

pppPenguin said:


>


That was always going to go well  .


----------



## pppPenguin (Nov 17, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> That was always going to go well  .


Sounded like our worst performance this season, expected us to give you a bit of a game. Ho hum.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Nov 17, 2012)

pppPenguin said:


> Sounded like our worst performance this season, expected us to give you a bit of a game. Ho hum.


 
To be honest we were not firing on all cylinders today either. But our midfield are difficult to get past even on an off day. Even an old cynic like me is beginning to think that whilst this run has to come to an end we perhaps now have a squad that might get us into contention for promotion come the end of the season. Bloody hell, even I am stopping worrying about a relegation battle now but this is Palace so you never quite know


----------



## Maggot (Nov 25, 2012)

All good things must come to an end. Although it sounds like we played as well as ever and were just unlucky. What reception did the fans give to Warnock?


----------



## Maggot (Nov 29, 2012)

Want to go to the Brighton game on Saturday, but they are only selling tickets to members. Grrr!


----------



## bromley (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Maggot (Nov 30, 2012)

Hugh Laurie!


----------



## Stoat Boy (Nov 30, 2012)

Having to miss my first Palace-Brighton game in a long long time due to family circumstances. Absolutely gutted.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 1, 2012)

great result, Palace march on


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 2, 2012)

We're just too good for you !!!


----------



## Maggot (Dec 2, 2012)

I managed to get a ticket yesterday. After Brighton had a man sent off it was a really one-sided game. Was really impressed with Yannick Bolasie, he looks every bit as good as Zaha.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 24, 2013)

So... apparently 10m upfront.  5m add-ons.  Loan back till summer.  Possibly some Man U. loanees too.  Tidy deal?

Sunderland will be gutted that they narrowly missed out .


----------



## Maggot (Jan 24, 2013)

What are we gonna do with all that cash?


----------



## bromley (Jan 24, 2013)

Lower ticket prices? Do up your ground? Pay back debts you owed? Change your identity again?

Plenty of choices.


----------



## co-op (Jan 25, 2013)

bromley said:


> Do up your ground?


 
Why? Do you think you're going to need somewhere to crash for a few seasons again? We could probably fit a portakabin round the back of the main stand, that should do you for a year or two.


----------



## bromley (Jan 25, 2013)

co-op said:


> Why? Do you think you're going to need somewhere to crash for a few seasons again? We could probably fit a portakabin round the back of the main stand, that should do you for a year or two.


You'll have to increase the capacity if we were to play there.


----------



## co-op (Jan 25, 2013)

bromley said:


> You'll have to increase the capacity if we were to play there.


 
Two portakabins? There's a bit of space next to the bins.


----------



## bromley (Jan 25, 2013)

We wouldn't want to force you to sleep somewhere else.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Jan 26, 2013)

Maggot said:


> What are we gonna do with all that cash?


distribute new jester hats and foam fingers to all new season ticket holders? buy some better flares for the holmesdale fanatics (still grin every time i write it: 'holmesdale fanatics'.)


----------



## Maggot (Feb 2, 2013)

1-0 down, 2-1 up doodah doodah!

Yes!  Wh*ere*'s bromley?


----------



## Maggot (Feb 2, 2013)

bromley
bromley
bromley
bromley
bromley
bromley
bromley


----------



## Maggot (Feb 2, 2013)

Our new signing from Brighton did well too:


----------



## bromley (Feb 3, 2013)

Maggot said:


> bromley
> bromley
> bromley
> bromley
> ...


I got a feeling you're after me?


----------



## Stoat Boy (Feb 3, 2013)

Talk about a game of two halves.

An appalling first 45 minutes and then a second which should have seen us score a hat-full. I know that most of the fun of being a Palace fan comes from them never doing anything the easy way but just once in a while it would be nice, even if its only the novelty value.


----------



## bromley (Feb 3, 2013)

It was an honour to attend your cup final.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Feb 3, 2013)

bromley said:


> It was an honour to attend your cup final.


 
I am sure the cars that you brave boys trashed on the way back to NJ was a high light of your season as well. The puerility 
of your one sided rivalry with us is getting beyond a joke now. Collectively you need some serious therapy.

The thing is though in terms of the game you lot must be kicking yourselves. You had us on the ropes in the first half. Yep, Holloway changed it around but you seemed to go all negative in the second 45. If you had come out and just gone for us, then I reckon you would have won the game. Still you are known for choking on your Christmas dinners so more of the same this year I guess.

Now fuck off and dont bother us until we play you again.


----------



## bromley (Feb 3, 2013)

Stupid police tactics diverting us down the residential street, bet we aren't the first fans to smash up cars, treat people like caged animals expect to be bitten. Where were those police when the riots were occurring in Croydon?


----------



## bromley (Feb 3, 2013)

And what was going on with your mascot gyrating his bollocks in front of us? We're a family club FFS, there were children in our end.


----------



## tommers (Feb 3, 2013)

What the fuck is that?


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 3, 2013)

NFL mascot to promote London games/ superbowl, etc.


----------



## bromley (Feb 3, 2013)

Promoting the superbowl? What next, cheerleaders?


----------



## co-op (Feb 3, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> Talk about a game of two halves.
> 
> An appalling first 45 minutes and then a second which should have seen us score a hat-full. I know that most of the fun of being a Palace fan comes from them never doing anything the easy way but just once in a while it would be nice, even if its only the novelty value.


 
I've never seen such a two-halved game. Bizarre. I was seriously thinking of bailing out and going to the pub at half time.Charlton should have been at least 2 up and we couldn't have complained much if it was 3.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Feb 4, 2013)

co-op said:


> I've never seen such a two-halved game. Bizarre. I was seriously thinking of bailing out and going to the pub at half time.Charlton should have been at least 2 up and we couldn't have complained much if it was 3.


 
It was quite bizarre and not a little worrying that Holloway seemingly got it so wrong in the first 45. Obviously pleased with the result and still in a state of shock, if I am honest, that we are still well in contention for a play-off spot but I am not convinced, yet, that IH is the man for the job. Still I felt the same about Freedman and when all is said and done Palace are exceeding my expectations so what do I know ?


----------



## co-op (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't get to see enough games these days to really get a feel for what IH is doing. His substitutions were all right though but as you say what a mess in the first 45. And then again - I like Glen Murray but I don't see him and Kevin Phillips exactly tearing up the Premiership if we go up. We'd have to buy a lot of players to have even a half-ready squad.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 4, 2013)

bromley said:


> It was an honour to attend your cup final.



OUR cup final ??? 

OMFG you really didn't just say that with a straight face did you ???


----------



## bromley (Feb 4, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> OUR cup final ???
> 
> OMFG you really didn't just say that with a straight face did you ???


What did you make of the policing?


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 4, 2013)

bromley said:


> What did you make of the policing?


 
It was similar to when we played Brighton, totally unnecessary. Former Charlton head cop Mick Dorans is to blame, the guy is an utter cunt. I see he had, his mobile cordon "wall" out again. It's his new expensive toy, he loves any opportunity to get it out and play with it. However, if your fans hadn't kicked off at Millwall, the Police wouldn't have any argument to try and justify these techniques, and limit the number of tickets we allocate you. The club don't have any say on the Policing outside of the ground, only what happens inside. And what is this recent Charlton obsession with smashing up toilets ? The toilets in the Arthur are already so grim, I wouldn't even go in them, let alone touch them.


----------



## bromley (Feb 4, 2013)

Hardly a recent obsession, it happens every time we play you. All clubs have their idiots.

That cordon wall was hilarious, why not just hold us back for 30 minutes? Although it would've made sense to hold you lot back as A) There were more of you. B) You had a cup final win to celebrate.

We also had a reduce allocation when we played spurs in the cup, we only had 4k. We were meant to have a friendly at The Valley against them but it got called off as the police costs would have been higher than the revenue the game would generate.  The flare in our end wouldn't have gone off if you didn't have pyro at The Valley, so I probably owe you a thank you for that!


----------



## co-op (Feb 4, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> OUR cup final ???
> 
> OMFG you really didn't just say that with a straight face did you ???


 


You gotta laugh really. Poor old brommers is desperate for this game to really mean something big to us. TBH the main significance was getting 3 points after a pretty lean spell. Coming back from 1-0 down was a bonus.

But upsetting the clowns? Meh. I felt a bit sorry for them really, they think this fixture's such a big deal and they blew it on all fronts.


----------



## bromley (Feb 4, 2013)

The last post about a game on this thread was December 1st. Must be a coincidence...


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 4, 2013)

Nothing to say about your own team's performance then ? thought not... just desperate straw clutching at anything and everything to detract away from the fact we got an easy 6 points off you this season.


----------



## bromley (Feb 4, 2013)

I mentioned it on the championship thread. This thread has been very quiet since your slip down the table.


----------



## co-op (Feb 5, 2013)

bromley said:


> I mentioned it on the championship thread. This thread has been very quiet since your slip down the table.


 
True enough, without you posting all over it, the whole thread would hardly exist.

Unlike the Charlton thread, which just goes from strength to er, hang on, where's the Charlton thread?


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2013)

Palace  fans: what the fuck is this about?








(The picture above is from a Crystal Palace game, aimed at their rivals Millwall.)

http://www.101greatgoals.com/blog/video-the-shocking-millwall-abuse-of-leeds-forward-el-hadji-diouf/


----------



## bromley (Feb 12, 2013)

palace and millwall fans are both odd as fuck.


----------



## co-op (Feb 12, 2013)

editor said:


> Palace fans: what the fuck is this about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Point of order. Millwall are not our rivals.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2013)

co-op said:


> Point of order. Millwall are not our rivals.


Are you sure about that?


> According to a survey conducted in 2012, Charlton fans regard Crystal Palace as their main rival, with Millwall coming second. Palace fans regard Millwall as their secondary rival behind Brighton & Hove Albion, with Charlton coming third.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_London_derby


----------



## co-op (Feb 12, 2013)

editor said:


> Are you sure about that?


 



Quite sure. The data you cite seems clear enough. We hate Brighton (And Brighton hate us). Charlton are slightly obsessed by Palace but it's unrequited  ((((((Charlton))))))

No one like Millwall - apart from WHU who *hate* them - east Lahndan innit? 'Ave it, knees up muvver brahn, 'ere guv they got shooters, put 'im in the motor George etc etc

Sadly no one really cares much about Charlton, although I believe Maidstone do nurse a quiet grievance with them and Southampton once condescended to duke it out with them at the station, which showed a kindly nature on the part of our south coast chums.


----------



## co-op (Feb 12, 2013)

I suppose the comparison for the Red Dragons (c) would be Bristol. You might not like them much but your rivals would always be Swansea. Unless things really have changed.

Perhaps the new owners will choose a new hate team as part of the re-branding exercise?


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 12, 2013)

editor said:


> Are you sure about that?


 
http://thechriswhitingshow.wordpress.com/2012/08/28/2012-football-rivalry-census-results/

This is the survey, with a sample size of 1200 fans across the whole league. I wouldn't say it's very accurate or conclusive.

The younger generation of Palace fans certainly see Millwall as our main rivals. It's the old fogeys who can remember the games in the 70's who have the main beef with Brighton. 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/football-league-blog/2011/sep/27/brighton-crystal-palace-rivalry

The most important thing to note though, is that neither the younger generation, or the older generation consider Charlton as our rivals.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2013)

co-op said:


> I suppose the comparison for the Red Dragons (c) would be Bristol. You might not like them much but your rivals would always be Swansea. Unless things really have changed.
> 
> Perhaps the new owners will choose a new hate team as part of the re-branding exercise?


Cardiff fans actually have a very wide range of hate teams, generally starting with any situated on the M4.


----------



## co-op (Feb 12, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> The most important thing to note though, is that neither the younger generation, or the older generation consider Charlton as our rivals.


 
Poor old Charlton! They list Crystal Palace, Millwall and West Ham as their 1st, 2nd and 3rd rivals but Palace fans put them third, Millwall fans put them third and West Ham fans don't even register their existence. That's two 3rds in total.

A quick glance through he survey and it looks to me as if only Bournemouth (Southampton, Reading and Brighton) are less cared about (Brighton put them 3rd).



(((((Bournemouth and Charlton)))))


----------



## co-op (Feb 12, 2013)

editor said:


> Cardiff fans actually have a very wide range of hate teams.


 
Which is nice.


----------



## co-op (Feb 12, 2013)

((((Coventry))))) - Leicester, Villa and Birmingham - only register one 3rd place (Leicester). It could be worse brommers.


----------



## bromley (Feb 12, 2013)

Odd as fuck.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 13, 2013)

Brighton are our rivals.  Official.
Millwall are well hated (but then, not just by us I imagine).
Charlton are conducting a long-winded and ridiculous campaign to try and make us into their rivals.  We're not interested.


----------



## pppPenguin (Feb 13, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> Brighton are our rivals. Official.
> Millwall are well hated (but then, not just by us I imagine).
> Charlton are conducting a long-winded and ridiculous campaign to try and make us into their rivals. We're not interested.


Charlton sound like Leicester City.


----------



## bromley (Feb 13, 2013)

Try and make you our rivals? Odd as fuck. 

A banner gets made for a millwall game (odd) and yet they talk about about how they don't care about us.


----------



## co-op (Feb 13, 2013)

Mods - can we change the tread title to the "Crystal Palace and Charlton 2012/12 Season"?

Poor old brommers hasn't got anywhere else to play.


----------



## bromley (Feb 13, 2013)

Rename it, Laugh at palace 12/13.

Their latest strange moment, a strobe light at a game.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## co-op (Feb 13, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


>


----------



## bromley (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't want to know what this was about.​​


----------



## co-op (Feb 17, 2013)

Well I thought we were going to pull a nice little fade-out from the playoffs and save us the bother of actually asking the question do we really want to get promoted? But I'm really starting to wonder - here we are 3/4 of the way through the season and roasting Middlesborough 4-1. It could happen. Surely a disaster if it did?


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 17, 2013)

I dunno.  For the first time in forever, I feel like we're assembling a squad that wouldn't get annihilated in the prem.  Hmmm...


----------



## co-op (Feb 17, 2013)

Got to be honest and I honestly say this with all due respect but Murray and Phillips as our front line in the Prem??


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 17, 2013)

We'd need to add, but look at the depth that is emerging - consider the midfield talent that _wasn't_ in the starting line-up yesterday - Garvan, Moritz, Bolasie  , Marrow, O'Keefe, Butterfield (who I haven't seen play). Pretty impressive.


----------



## bromley (Feb 18, 2013)

Evening losers.

Talksport have cottoned on to your oddness.



He supports Peterborough, perhaps we should form a rivalry with them? After all as you keep telling me, to be relevant you need to create a rivalry with a lower league club an hour from London. FA Cups victories, 70K+ attendances and returning home after an exile are meaningless.


----------



## pocketscience (Feb 18, 2013)

bromley said:


> Evening losers.
> 
> Talksport have cottoned on to your oddness.



Stripey Nigels is out of date. I think you'll find they're known as the "Allways Ultras" now days


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 19, 2013)

Yawn.


----------



## co-op (Feb 20, 2013)

"Talksport's Adrian Durham" - that's a powerhouse of an ally for you bromlers right there.

I mean he literally came up on the first page of google when I went to look up who the fuck he is.


----------



## bromley (Feb 20, 2013)

Surely most people wouldn't need to look up *Talksport's* Adrian Durham to know what he did? I think his co-presenter, who was also laughing at you, is more famous if that's any consolation.

Odd as fuck.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 20, 2013)

Shock jock with a long history of banter with Palace, is jealous of our atmosphere, oh diddums  

Personally I'm not a fan of the goal music etc, but I'd rather have our atmosphere as it is now, compared to the library type atmosphere at most other clubs. 

In block B, EVERY game we stand and sing for 90mins, it's great fun, you should try it some time.


----------



## co-op (Feb 20, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> In block B, EVERY game we stand and sing for 90mins, it's great fun, you should try it some time.


 


Bromley's still trying on his Palace shirt in his room in front of the mirror and then posting on here, it'll be a while before he's in B block.


----------



## bromley (Feb 20, 2013)

Your ground was a library when I went. You're deluded sense of grandeur is as odd as fuck.

Jealous of your atmosphere!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 20, 2013)

Do they still have the gangnam style cheerleaders at palarse?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 20, 2013)

bromley said:


> Your ground was a library when I went. You're deluded sense of grandeur is as odd as fuck.
> 
> Jealous of your atmosphere!


 
Its an atmosphere generated by the thought that they git away with ribbing the local community twice in 10 yrs by taking administration. An atmosphere that comes by chnaging your shirt colour to try and look like Barca, changiung ya nickname on the whim of a manager to try and sound more like Benfica and changing your club crest 9 times, But hey ho, they got more heritage than Cardiff evidently, well of course they have , they keep changing it all the fecking time!


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 21, 2013)

1927 said:


> Its an atmosphere generated by the thought that they git away with ribbing the local community twice in 10 yrs by taking administration. An atmosphere that comes by chnaging your shirt colour to try and look like Barca, changiung ya nickname on the whim of a manager to try and sound more like Benfica and changing your club crest 9 times, But hey ho, they got more heritage than Cardiff evidently, well of course they have , they keep changing it all the fecking time!


Cardiff?  Cardiff?    Cardiff just SOLD THEIR HERITAGE to the highest bidder.  Cardiff can STFU as far as heritage is concerned!


----------



## bromley (Feb 21, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> Cardiff? Cardiff?  Cardiff just SOLD THEIR HERITAGE to the highest bidder. Cardiff can STFU as far as heritage is concerned!


So heritage is the home colours and club badge? You can STFU as well then.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 21, 2013)

bromley said:


> So heritage is the home colours and club badge? You can STFU as well then.


It wasn't me who started going on about the colour of teams kits. People in glass houses throwing stones, etc...


----------



## bromley (Feb 21, 2013)

Fair enough, I'm sure they'll go back to their old ways once the Malaysian's get bored, fan power and what not.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Feb 21, 2013)

So the red and blue machine marches on !

Typical Welshies to let Brighton turn them over and lets hope its the start of the annual Cardif post Christmas choke.

However Millwall getting turned over in the manner that they did is more than amusing so all in all a good Tuesday night. Poor old Parr though. I genuinely cannot remember a player who seems to provoke such opposite reactions in our support. He really is the nearest thing to footballing Marmite that I can think of. Personally I rate him but I know others who cannot stand seeing him in the team.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 21, 2013)

Well.  He was Player of the Year last season.

Our standards have raised.  I remember how thrilled I was to have him and Moxey in the team.  Now they're both a bit exposed.  Parr is magnificent on engine and effort.  Bit naive in positioning and decision-making for me.


----------



## bromley (Feb 21, 2013)

There was a police meeting this evening, they want to only give us 1,000 next season.

1) 1,000! 
2) They're planning for championship football next season!


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 22, 2013)

the thing is with The Nigels, is that no matter how good they are, they will always be the Weirdos from Surrey. Strobe lights at a game. you can almost imagine their next step would be forming an "ultra group" on the lines of Italian fans...hang on...

that aside, i hate to admit it, they are a cracking side this year, done on a budget.

Still the most pathetic football club in England.

as for rivalries. millwall have awful rucks with west ham. but far more derision, scorn, and hatred is poured on palace. the problem with west ham is they bring numbers that want to kill wall fans and smash the place up, including the OKR and bermondsey. palace bring numbers who want to jump up and down and let off flares like italians. dont believe any wall fan who says they don't care about palace. laughing at the nigels is in the blood.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 22, 2013)

1927 said:


> Do they still have the gangnam style cheerleaders at palarse?


yes.

(announcer):it's murray...(crowd):GLEN...(announcer) MURREY.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 22, 2013)

editor said:


> Palace fans: what the fuck is this about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
the monkey is nigels saying we are like lesser beings, knuckle dragger is the term they normally use.
the sign post is saying we are at crossroads - extinction, the zoo (again the knuckle dragger thing), kent, because a lot of our fans have moved out that way and some idiots would argue we would be better of basing ourselves there), or league one, self explanatory.

the turkey flag is that some bell end wall fans waved turkey flags at leeds fans (two leeds fans got stabbed out there).

they just saying we are lost and directionless.

it's bollocks, of course. we have a massive regeneration programme around the corner that could earn us many millions.


----------



## co-op (Feb 22, 2013)

Ah bless. Bromley's got a little friend.


----------



## bromley (Feb 22, 2013)

co-op said:


> Ah bless. Bromley's got a little friend.


Football friend!


----------



## co-op (Feb 22, 2013)

If you're lucky he'll be as obsessed with Palace as you are and you can spend _all day_ talking about us! It'll be such fun!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 22, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> Cardiff? Cardiff?  Cardiff just SOLD THEIR HERITAGE to the highest bidder. Cardiff can STFU as far as heritage is concerned!


 
Well i dont think we have sold our heritage, we still won the cup in 1927,etc.

Atleast we got money for whatever it is we did tho. Get paid for it and you may be a prositute but give it away and you're a slut. That makes palarse the slut of the championship!


----------



## bromley (Feb 22, 2013)

co-op said:


> If you're lucky he'll be as obsessed with Palace as you are and you can spend _all day_ talking the piss out of about us! It'll be such fun!


I only pop up when you do something stupid, which just happens to be often.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 22, 2013)

bromley said:


> I only pop up when you do something stupid, which just happens to be often.


same.

http://www.millwall.vitalfootball.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=9199&start=1


----------



## co-op (Feb 22, 2013)

1927 said:


> Well i dont think we have sold our heritage, we still won the cup in 1927,etc.
> 
> Atleast we got money for whatever it is we did tho. Get paid for it and you may be a prositute but give it away and you're a slut. That makes palarse the slut of the championship!


 
I know you're all upset about what's happening at Cardiff, I can understand that, but this thread is really for Charlton and Millwall fans to make sweet sweet manlove, so would you mind?


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 22, 2013)

1927 said:


> Well i dont think we have sold our heritage, we still won the cup in 1927,etc.
> 
> Atleast we got money for whatever it is we did tho. Get paid for it and you may be a prositute but give it away and you're a slut. That makes palarse the slut of the championship!


Congratulations, I've now got absolutely no idea what you're on about .


----------



## bromley (Feb 22, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> Congratulations, I've now got absolutely no idea what you're on about .


The thing below is the FA Cup. Your club will never win it.


----------



## co-op (Feb 22, 2013)

bromley said:


> The thing below is the FA Cup. Your club will never win it.


 


@
Charlton fans bragging about winning the FA Cup in 1947. Bless.


----------



## bromley (Feb 22, 2013)

If you won it you'll understand. Cardiff still celebrate winning it in 1927.

I'LL repeat. *YOU'LL NEVER WIN IT.* Still, you've got that rivalry with Brighton to cherish.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Feb 22, 2013)

At least with Millwall there is a semblance of a rivalry. Both clubs have each other in the second solid place in terms of rivalry and it does mean something. Personally being south london born and bred (and coming from a largely Millwall supporting background) in some ways I find myself loathing them more than Brighton these days although I accept that Brighton are still our main rival and will be for some while to come.But when we play Millwall there is a real sense of build up to something important and even when we are not in the same divisions you still look out for their results with nothing other than hope of seeing them on the end of a humiliating defeat. It really cheers you up..

But Charlton, well its just embarrassing. They are like the annoying little lap dog that is constantly trying to hump your leg or snap at your ankles and whilst on occasion you want to lash out at them for being annoying little cunts, you feel this deep sense of self-loathing afterwards. There is no real sense of joy in disliking them, just a feeling that you have soiled yourself somehow for even considering it.


----------



## co-op (Feb 22, 2013)

bromley said:


> If you won it you'll understand. Cardiff still celebrate winning it in 1927.
> 
> I'LL repeat. *YOU'LL NEVER WIN IT.* Still, you've got that rivalry with Brighton to cherish.


 


Thing is this stuff just doesn't wind me up, it's not why I follow a club, never has been, never will be. Palace might easily win the "FA Cup sponsored by Budweiser/whichever ShitCorp the FA flogs it off to" if enough big clubs decide they can't be fucked with it, a bit like Charlton might; that's about the size of club that Palace and Charlton are.

But I can see it really matters to you that "you" won the FA Cup about 50 years before you were even born and it probably explains some of your football angst. Really you just want to win Big Prizes, but you're lumbered with Charlton so it's not going to happen ever again. Why not just follow Man U? Perhaps, secretly, you do? You could call them your "Premiership Club", it'll be a few decades before you are back up there for more than the occasional passing season.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 22, 2013)

1927 said:


> Do they still have the gangnam style cheerleaders at palarse?


Gangnam style is _so_ last year.  They do the Harlem Shake now.


----------



## co-op (Feb 22, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> At least with Millwall there is a semblance of a rivalry. Both clubs have each other in the second solid place in terms of rivalry and it does mean something. Personally being south london born and bred (and coming from a largely Millwall supporting background) in some ways I find myself loathing them more than Brighton these days although I accept that Brighton are still our main rival and will be for some while to come.But when we play Millwall there is a real sense of build up to something important and even when we are not in the same divisions you still look out for their results with nothing other than hope of seeing them on the end of a humiliating defeat. It really cheers you up..
> 
> But Charlton, well its just embarrassing. They are like the annoying little lap dog that is constantly trying to hump your leg or snap at your ankles and whilst on occasion you want to lash out at them for being annoying little cunts, you feel this deep sense of self-loathing afterwards. There is no real sense of joy in disliking them, just a feeling that you have soiled yourself somehow for even considering it.


 
Good post. The thing for me is that not liking Millwall is like a nicety. Who does like them? They've built an entire identity on Being Dislikeable - that whole droney "no one likes us" whinge that they can keep up for half an hour at a time. Well yep, well spotted guys. Funnily enough the "and we don't care" bit always undermines it for me - it just sounds so teenaged and pathetic. "I DON"T CARE!!" And in practical terms they obviously divert a massive proportion of the wankers of SE London away from Palace and that's just quite a relief - in fact they are such a powerful wanker-magnet that they are able to attract wankers all the way down from Stevenage or wherever that racist dickhead caught on film was from.

So Millwall, yes who likes them? I don't much respect them or their club or its history. But, for me, mostly meh.

Brighton I enjoy the whole thing. Partly for its improbability, partly because it's so silly and partly it gives us an excuse to hit the coast once in a while.

And Charlton I feel genuine pity for them. And I admire what the BVP did - that was really impressive. But they need a chum badly, but who wants them? Or needs them? I keep suggesting Maidstone to the clowns I meet and they get all sniffy and uppity, but I think they need a reality check here. They can always trade up if the right vacancy opens up. For now they are clowny-no-mates and there's no getting away from it.


----------



## bromley (Feb 22, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> At least with Millwall there is a semblance of a rivalry. Both clubs have each other in the second solid place in terms of rivalry and it does mean something. Personally being south london born and bred (and coming from a largely Millwall supporting background) in some ways I find myself loathing them more than Brighton these days although I accept that Brighton are still our main rival and will be for some while to come.But when we play Millwall there is a real sense of build up to something important and even when we are not in the same divisions you still look out for their results with nothing other than hope of seeing them on the end of a humiliating defeat. It really cheers you up..
> 
> But Charlton, well its just embarrassing. They are like the annoying little lap dog that is constantly trying to hump your leg or snap at your ankles and whilst on occasion you want to lash out at them for being annoying little cunts, you feel this deep sense of self-loathing afterwards. There is no real sense of joy in disliking them, just a feeling that you have soiled yourself somehow for even considering it.


This is the oddest things about palace, which is saying something! Why would we want you to hate us?  And why do you claim not to care? millwall admit that we're a big game to them with the clubs being so close and knowing people who support the other side etc. It's not a hatred like the West Ham game but more friendlier like Liverpool/Everton but with a slight edge. Back in the day people used to follow both clubs and when there's a testimonial at the new den we're usually one of their first choices to be oppositions. Their biggest crowd of the season will be against Charlton.

Also if milwall are such a big deal to you, how comes you never sell out your allocation there? According to a millwall mate you only took 800 there once! Unlike us who fill both tiers each game.


----------



## bromley (Feb 22, 2013)

It's also funny how you call us clowns (I often give nicknames to clubs I don't care about) when you've turned selhurst in to a circus. GLENN....


----------



## Stoat Boy (Feb 22, 2013)

bromley said:


> This is the oddest things about palace, which is saying something! Why would we want you to hate us?  And why do you claim not to care? millwall admit that we're a big game to them with the clubs being so close and knowing people who support the other side etc. It's not a hatred like the West Ham game but more friendlier like Liverpool/Everton but with a slight edge. Back in the day people used to follow both clubs and when there's a testimonial at the new den we're usually one of their first choices to be oppositions. Their biggest crowd of the season will be against Charlton.
> 
> Also if milwall are such a big deal to you, how comes you never sell out your allocation there? According to a millwall mate you only took 800 there once! Unlike us who fill both tiers each game.


----------



## co-op (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## co-op (Feb 22, 2013)

It's an image of Bromley that will stick in my mind.


----------



## co-op (Feb 22, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> They are like the annoying little lap dog that is constantly trying to hump your leg or snap at your ankles


 
Down Bromley! Down!


----------



## bromley (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## 1927 (Feb 22, 2013)

co-op said:


> I know you're all upset about what's happening at Cardiff, I can understand that, but this thread is really for Charlton and Millwall fans to make sweet sweet manlove, so would you mind?


 
Upset? about possibly being in the Prem next season, I don't think so!


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 22, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> At least with Millwall there is a semblance of a rivalry. Both clubs have each other in the second solid place in terms of rivalry and it does mean something. Personally being south london born and bred (and coming from a largely Millwall supporting background) in some ways I find myself loathing them more than Brighton these days although I accept that Brighton are still our main rival and will be for some while to come.But when we play Millwall there is a real sense of build up to something important and even when we are not in the same divisions you still look out for their results with nothing other than hope of seeing them on the end of a humiliating defeat. It really cheers you up..
> 
> But Charlton, well its just embarrassing. They are like the annoying little lap dog that is constantly trying to hump your leg or snap at your ankles and whilst on occasion you want to lash out at them for being annoying little cunts, you feel this deep sense of self-loathing afterwards. There is no real sense of joy in disliking them, just a feeling that you have soiled yourself somehow for even considering it.


 
this ^


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 22, 2013)

bromley said:


> This is the oddest things about palace, which is saying something! Why would we want you to hate us?  And why do you claim not to care? millwall admit that we're a big game to them with the clubs being so close and knowing people who support the other side etc. It's not a hatred like the West Ham game but more friendlier like Liverpool/Everton but with a slight edge. Back in the day people used to follow both clubs and when there's a testimonial at the new den we're usually one of their first choices to be oppositions. Their biggest crowd of the season will be against Charlton.
> 
> Also if milwall are such a big deal to you, how comes you never sell out your allocation there? According to a millwall mate you only took 800 there once! Unlike us who fill both tiers each game.


mate, it's nigels over the anoraks every time for wall. there was a recent vote on one of the main forums, who would you rather beat home and away this season, nigels or anoraks - the vote was something like 87% nigels.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 22, 2013)

foxes will beat palace to second place with ease. wood and kane upfront now. glen murrey will dry up...


----------



## Stoat Boy (Feb 22, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> foxes will beat palace to second place with ease. wood and kane upfront now. glen murrey will dry up...


 
A couple of weeks ago I would have agreed with you about Leicester but thats waned a little now. The thing with this division is that bottom can beat top week in, week out. Even Cardiff, who seemed unassailable in a definite promotion spot have had a wobble and given their well known and cherished reputation for choking we can all but hope.

And its why I love it. Give me the championship over the Premier any time of the week.

Dont get me wrong, it would be fantastic to win via the play-offs and so on but secretly I would not be that unhappy to see us robbed of our rightful spot by some sort of dubious Football league shenanigans which will give us the victimization status all real football fans secretly adore. But the thought of having to put with another season in that shite pit at the top with our only real hope being at best just able to cling on, well it aint what the footballing experience is about for me these days.


----------



## co-op (Feb 23, 2013)

Wtf?? I just had a quick flick at the scores to see if anything had happened before I go out and Hull are 3-0 down at Bolton after just ten minutes! It probably means Palace will pull out a non-event 0-0 draw of course.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Feb 23, 2013)

co-op said:


> Wtf?? I just had a quick flick at the scores to see if anything had happened before I go out and Hull are 3-0 down at Bolton after just ten minutes! It probably means Palace will pull out a non-event 0-0 draw of course.


 
If only.  

Our away form is shocking. Maybe the answer is just to go for the jugular from the start and just accept that we will concede ? Part of me would rather see us lose away games 4-3 than go down to just a scrappy 1-0


----------



## co-op (Feb 24, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> mate, it's nigels over the anoraks every time for wall. there was a recent vote on one of the main forums, who would you rather beat home and away this season, nigels or anoraks - the vote was something like 87% nigels.


 
And remember Bromley - this is second place we're talking about here. You're just not on the radar here.

Maybe if you really can't face Maidstone, why not Dartford?


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 24, 2013)

if palace don't go up this year, it'll confirm all i suspect about wacky holloway. there's just something about him that i wouldn't want near my football club! probably wrong though.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 24, 2013)

dougie freeman is a massive cunt, isn't he? i followed that story quite closely...all very strange. money i suppose, but still didn't seem like a full explanation.


----------



## bromley (Feb 24, 2013)

co-op said:


> And remember Bromley - this is second place we're talking about here. You're just not on the radar here.
> 
> Maybe if you really can't face Maidstone, why not Dartford?


We don't need to manufacture a rivalry with a team outside of London because our place in football is secured. We have achievements on and off the pitch that are admired by most, we're loved not hated. palace are irrelevant, deluded, strange and easy to despise, especially by those who are against modern football.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 24, 2013)

bromley said:


> We don't need to manufacture a rivalry with a team outside of London because our place in football is secured. We have achievements on and off the pitch that are admired by most, we're loved not hated. palace are irrelevant, deluded, strange and easy to despise, especially by those who are against modern football.


ha ha ha ha good answer


----------



## Stoat Boy (Feb 24, 2013)

bromley said:


> We don't need to manufacture a rivalry with a team outside of London because our place in football is secured. We have achievements on and off the pitch that are admired by most, we're loved not hated. palace are irrelevant, deluded, strange and easy to despise, especially by those who are against modern football.


 
Loved ? More like patronised. 'Plucky little Charlton'.

Fuck that. I would much rather be hated by the rest of the footballing world than loved. Football is about the bile, the schadenfreude (that means taking pleasure from the misfortune of others for any Millwall fans having this read to them), the loathing of the opposition.

I hate all that half and half scarf and mutual respect nonsense. The biggest pleasure I get from a Palace win is not in a game in which we dominate but rather one in which we are under constant pressure from a much better organized and trained team. Who have hit the post and had perfectly good penalty shouts and even goals denied to them by appalling refereeing decisions. And then, ideally in injury time, we manage to manufacture a goal via some desperate act of poor sportsmanship and with us being miles off-side. In effect we steal a win. That brings me the biggest buzz of all. Smash and grab football.

I love it when TV pundits slate us. It means we are doing something right.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 24, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> Loved ? More like patronised. 'Plucky little Charlton'.
> 
> Fuck that. I would much rather be hated by the rest of the footballing world than loved. Football is about the bile, the schadenfreude (that means taking pleasure from the misfortune of others for any Millwall fans having this read to them), the loathing of the opposition.
> 
> ...


the problem with last minute goals is that you can't spend any time rubbing it in to the stone faced miserable lot in the away end.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Feb 24, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> the problem with last minute goals is that you can't spend any time rubbing it in to the stone faced miserable lot in the away end.


 
A fair point. But on the other hand you dont have that misery of them getting an equalizer either. I go for the injury time option purely because the immense joy at essentially thieving a win is quickly compounded by that final whistle going.

In fact last kick of the game really.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 24, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> A fair point. But on the other hand you dont have that misery of them getting an equalizer either. I go for the injury time option purely because the immense joy at essentially thieving a win is quickly compounded by that final whistle going.
> 
> In fact last kick of the game really.


strong argument.


----------



## bromley (Feb 24, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> Loved ? More like patronised. 'Plucky little Charlton'.
> 
> Fuck that. I would much rather be hated by the rest of the footballing world than loved. Football is about the bile, the schadenfreude (that means taking pleasure from the misfortune of others for any Millwall fans having this read to them), the loathing of the opposition.
> 
> ...


TV pundits don't slate you, when have they? A radio presenter laughed at your fans because you sum up what is wrong with modern football, even Arsenal dropped the German style of announcing goal scorers ffs!

We returned home, Cardiff are the only club in Wales to win the cup, millwall were on panorama, Brighton returned home as well. You're club is famous for what? Having a fan getting beaten up by Cantona as the rest of the home end melted? You seem to think that Selhurst has some sort of intimidating atmosphere? One block of teenagers bouncing up and down whilst twirling a scarf is as intimidating as a new born kitten.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Feb 24, 2013)

bromley said:


> TV pundits don't slate you, when have they? A radio presenter laughed at your fans because you sum up what is wrong with modern football, even Arsenal dropped the German style of announcing goal scorers ffs!
> 
> We returned home, Cardiff are the only club in Wales to win the cup, millwall were on panorama, Brighton returned home as well. You're club is famous for what? Having a fan getting beaten up by Cantona as the rest of the home end melted? You seem to think that Selhurst has some sort of intimidating atmosphere? One block of teenagers bouncing up and down whilst twirling a scarf is as intimidating as a new born kitten.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 24, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> the problem with last minute goals is that you can't spend any time rubbing it in to the stone faced miserable lot in the away end.


 





The away end at Middlesbrough yesterday...


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 24, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> The away end at Middlesbrough yesterday...


nuff said


----------



## bromley (Feb 24, 2013)

215 millwall fans at boro yesterday, palace took 377 earlier in the season.

Incredibly people actually record these things!


----------



## co-op (Feb 24, 2013)

bromley said:


> palace are irrelevant, deluded, strange and easy to despise,


 
By me certainly. But they have also delivered consistent amusement value over the years.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 24, 2013)

bromley said:


> 215 millwall fans at boro yesterday, palace took 377 earlier in the season.
> 
> Incredibly people actually record these things!


 
looks like a lot less than that from the photo... the rest of them must have taken the home end


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 24, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> looks like a lot less than that from the photo... the rest of them must have taken the home end


nawty


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 27, 2013)

.


----------



## co-op (Mar 3, 2013)

Starting to look as though a Palace vs Brighton play off game is a distinct possibility, maybe the final. Oo-er.


----------



## starfish (Mar 3, 2013)

Going to be an interesting game in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 6, 2013)

Dare I start to hope that perhaps we might nick automatic promotion ? It scares me to think about it. When the season started I would have happily settled for a boring mid place finish. But now...nah must not tempt fate. Its the hope that kills you !


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> Dare I start to hope that perhaps we might nick automatic promotion ? It scares me to think about it. When the season started I would have happily settled for a boring mid place finish. But now...nah must not tempt fate. Its the hope that kills you !


I never thought I'd end up _without a team_ when the season started.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 6, 2013)

I fear we're in serious danger of going up, we made Hull City look stupid last night. 

In an ideal world I'd love to see us win the league, and then tell the Premier League to fuck their promotion place and filthy lucre.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 7, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> In an ideal world I'd love to see us win the league, and then tell the Premier League to fuck their promotion place and filthy lucre.


 
I confess that the Premier League holds no attractions for me what so ever. Its all about the journey.

But yes, I want us to win promotion and then, and this is my own mindset coming into play, have us robbed of our rightful place by some sort of underhand dealings or goings on which means we can wallow in real victim status. Sort of like what happened back in 1991 although that was more a case of being stabbed in the back by Noades who put his own ambitions within the FA ahead of us. I loathe that piece of shit with a passion.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 7, 2013)

factor in a loss at the den this year.

if you don't make the play offs this year, holloway should never work in football again.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 8, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> factor in a loss at the den this year.
> 
> if you don't make the play offs this year, holloway should never work in football again.


 
As to your first point, I guess form does go out of the window when we play you knuckle draggers but you aint got the hex over us anymore.Trading on past reputations, in more than one way these days.

With regards to the second, well I am not so sure. This division is far more of a lottery than people seem to be willing to accept and for me its as much about getting the right breaks as anything else. Its one of the reasons I enjoy it so much.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 10, 2013)

Missed the chance to go 2nd, really should have nabbed that but was an entertaining game anyway, a bit more injury time and we would clinched it I reckon, you could sense another goal coming any moment.

Brought a Leeds fan along with me yesterday into B block, he reckons it was the best atmosphere he's experienced at a game in years.


----------



## bromley (Mar 10, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Brought a Leeds fan along with me yesterday into B block, he reckons it was the best atmosphere he's experienced at a game in years.


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 11, 2013)

I really worried about inflicting Palacedom on my lads.  When they started attending we were down in the dumps, the atmos was dead.  Now we're playing exciting football, there are genuine stars and personalities around the place, Selhurst is rocking (mainly due to the HF and AWM).  My kids are now dragging me around the country to away games, and bleeding me dry for match day tickets.  They can't get enough. 

Should I start to prep them for the inevitable fallow years now, or retain their innocence?


----------



## bromley (Mar 11, 2013)

AWM? Arthur Wait Mafia?


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 11, 2013)

bromley said:


>


 
There were you ? nah didn't think so...


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 11, 2013)

bromley said:


> AWM? Arthur Wait Mafia?


Close   -  (Arthur Wait Massive).


----------



## bromley (Mar 11, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> Close  - (Arthur Wait Massive).


 
I assume the name is reference to the prices you charge for that stand?



RaverDrew said:


> There were you ? nah didn't think so...


I went to our game there (e.g. your cup final) and the atmosphere was non existent due to moving the away fans to the Sainsburys End. Like us you only have a couple of blocks who sing all game and the rest of the ground is silent, unlike us though, you claim to be something special. Odd as fuck! The humour is enhanced by a Leeds fan saying it, a club who have an atmosphere we can only dream of.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 11, 2013)

bromley said:


> I assume the name is reference to the prices you charge for that stand?
> 
> 
> I went to our game there (e.g. your cup final) and the atmosphere was non existent due to moving the away fans to the Sainsburys End. Like us you only have a couple of blocks who sing all game and the rest of the ground is silent, unlike us though, you claim to be something special. Odd as fuck! The humour is enhanced by a Leeds fan saying it, a club who have an atmosphere we can only dream of.


 
Our cup final ?  Seriously when are you gonna realise, we give about as much of a fuck about Charlton as we do QPR or Watford, bizarre  If anything Charlton are the ones who treat it as a "cup final" 

Leeds were allowed by the police to bring 3800 to the game on Saturday, and as a result a lot of them were nearer to our main singing section. That along with having an almost full Arthur Wait really helped with the atmosphere. For once you could actually hear and banter with the away support from the Holmesdale. I really wish we could have the away fans back to where they used to be, the police are fucking the club over every game, yet again the presence was ridiculous, fuck knows why they needed a helicopter ffs ??? My Leeds mate was impressed with the way our fans got behind the team and simply sang even louder when we went behind, and for once the rest of the stadium were starting to join in with the songs and chants a lot more.


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 11, 2013)

bromley said:


> I assume the name is reference to the prices you charge for that stand?


----------



## bromley (Mar 11, 2013)

How comes Leeds got 3800?


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 11, 2013)

bromley said:


> How comes Leeds got 3800?


 
They had practically half of the Arthur, the demand is there as Leeds always bring big numbers to away games everywhere. The Police then brought the helicopter out because they "lost" 20 high-risk Leeds supporters who had travelled down to London


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 11, 2013)

any leeds fan who rates the holmesdale fanatics needs his head shooting off with a bazooka.


----------



## bromley (Mar 11, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> They had practically half of the Arthur, the demand is there as Leeds always bring big numbers to away games everywhere. The Police then brought the helicopter out because they "lost" 20 high-risk Leeds supporters who had travelled down to London


We had the demand as well. The police restricted our allocation and only want to give us 1,000 next season, the mind boggles. Brighton have only given us 2k which is odd and surely must be breaking the rules?


----------



## co-op (Mar 11, 2013)

bromley said:


> We had the demand as well. The police restricted our allocation and only want to give us 1,000 next season, the mind boggles. Brighton have only given us 2k which is odd and surely must be breaking the rules?


 
Poor old Charlton. No one rates you unpopular enough to be a proper rival, but everyone rates you just unpopular enough that no one really wants you stopping by. 

This is an existential crisis, it goes way deeper than pulling down the Valley.


----------



## bromley (Mar 11, 2013)

I knew asking you guys a sensible question was a bad move! 

The min in the premiership is 3k or 10% of capacity, which ever is lowest.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 12, 2013)

.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 14, 2013)

millwall will beat charlton this week by two goals. we've got our mojo back.


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 14, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> any leeds fan who rates the holmesdale fanatics needs his head shooting off with a bazooka.


The HF are exceptionally good at what they do - which is creating atmosphere and getting behind their team for 90 minutes.  
Because they identify with Ultra culture a lot of people (including other Palace fans) have assumed there is supposed to be a hooligan posture to them.  They've been clear about the aspects of Ultra culture around Europe that attracts them - style, commitment, community, etc., and it has naff-all to do with being a hoolie.  Some of them have clearly done a lot of research and visited grounds around Europe, and formed links and partnerships with other Ultra groups.  I respect what they are doing.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 14, 2013)

.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 14, 2013)

fair nuff. not for me though!


----------



## bromley (Mar 14, 2013)

I think the pictures of then looking moody, turning up to games dressed as ninjas and giving it to the other fans is why they keep getting beaten up. If you think they create a good atmosphere you don't go to many away games.


MillwallShoes said:


> millwall will beat charlton this week by two goals. we've got our mojo back.


Unlikely, I predict a draw despite your shite form and having played an extra game during the week. Our record against you is an embarrassment! Speaking of which, why don't palace take many to your place?


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 14, 2013)

never


bromley said:


> I think the pictures of then looking moody, turning up to games dressed as ninjas and giving it to the other fans is why they keep getting beaten up. If you think they create a good atmosphere you don't go to many away games.
> 
> Unlikely, I predict a draw despite your shite form and having played an extra game during the week. Our record against you is an embarrassment! Speaking of which, why don't palace take many to your place?[/qu
> 
> never have done, for some reason. and if they do sell out, it normally only sells out a few days before the game.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 14, 2013)

don't forget the


bromley said:


> I think the pictures of then looking moody, turning up to games dressed as ninjas and giving it to the other fans is why they keep getting beaten up. If you think they create a good atmosphere you don't go to many away games.
> 
> Unlikely, I predict a draw despite your shite form and having played an extra game during the week. Our record against you is an embarrassment! Speaking of which, why don't palace take many to your place?


dont forget the whole stand doing the "totally crazy" dancing to a strobe light.  or when millwall played them at selhurst they had a massive police escort from their pub to their* own ground.*


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 14, 2013)

bromley said:


> I think the pictures of then looking moody, turning up to games dressed as ninjas and giving it to the other fans is why they keep getting beaten up. If you think they create a good atmosphere you don't go to many away games.
> 
> Unlikely, I predict a draw despite your shite form and having played an extra game during the week. Our record against you is an embarrassment! Speaking of which, why don't palace take many to your place?


never have done, for some reason. and if they do sell out, it normally only sells out a few days before the game.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 14, 2013)

bromley said:


> I think the pictures of then looking moody, turning up to games dressed as ninjas and giving it to the other fans is why they keep getting beaten up. If you think they create a good atmosphere you don't go to many away games.



Keep getting beaten up ? Ummm... I know most of the lads, and none of them ever get into rucks at matches, or "give it to other fans" that's not what they're about  



> Speaking of which, why don't palace take many to your place?



Millwall and the Police only ever give us one tier...


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 14, 2013)

So anyone else going to Brighton on Sunday ?

What with it being St Paddy's day, and a stupidly early kick-off, I predict a King size hangover on Monday


----------



## bromley (Mar 14, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Keep getting beaten up ? Ummm... I know most of the lads, and none of them ever get into rucks at matches, or "give it to other fans" that's not what they're about
> 
> 
> 
> Millwall and the Police only ever give us one tier...


No, you never sell out the top tier so don't get the bottom one. Neither of us have a risk element so why would we get it and you don't? You don't have a problem filling our away end though, this season excluded. 

There were unsavoury scenes at Charlton train station this season where 4 ultras ended up in A&E.


----------



## bromley (Mar 14, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> don't forget the
> dont forget the whole stand doing the "totally crazy" dancing to a strobe light. or when millwall played them at selhurst they had a massive police escort from their pub to their* own ground.*


They pay for that escort.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 14, 2013)

bromley said:


> No, you never sell out the top tier so don't get the bottom one. Neither of us have a risk element so why would we get it and you don't? You don't have a problem filling our away end though, this season excluded.



We asked the Police last season, they said no.



> There were unsavoury scenes at Charlton train station this season where 4 ultras ended up in A&E.


 
Afaik they weren't Ultras just a few teenagers attacked by a group of grown men... what hard nuts.


----------



## bromley (Mar 14, 2013)

They had their faces covered like the ultras and were giving AFAIK as my mates and I went to a pub after the game to avoid the inevitable bollocks you get at the train station after games like that from both sides.

Apparently you only sold out last season a day or so before the game, whereas we (and this is where the cock size comparison comes in to play!) got our allocation increased twice.  I imaging you'll get the lower tier this season, although our tail pulling may have put a stop to that!


----------



## tommers (Mar 14, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Millwall and the Police only ever give us one tier...



They need most of the space for that huge 'kick racism out of football' banner.


----------



## solidyeoman (Mar 14, 2013)

tommers said:


> They need most of the space for that huge 'kick racism out of football' banner.


 Good to see Pickles at Selhurst on Saturday - i hear that pickles owner and palace fan Dave Corbett - now in his late 70s - will be at 54 Beulah hill on wednesday 20th march for re-enactment of world cup find - 1pm sharp followed by evening meeting 7pm woodside social club Enmore rd - ffi at
www.southnorwoodtouristboard.com


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 14, 2013)

bromley said:


> Apparently you only sold out last season a day or so before the game, whereas we (and this is where the cock size comparison comes in to play!) got our allocation increased twice.  I imaging you'll get the lower tier this season, although our tail pulling may have put a stop to that!


 
We won't get the lower tier as the police wont open it for midweek games, which it is likely to be now the fixture is to be rescheduled. Thursday 25th of April is what I have heard.

It wouldn't have mattered if we'd sold out the upper tier in ten seconds last year, the police absolutely refused to give us a bigger allocation, and that's straight from the owners mouths.


----------



## bromley (Mar 14, 2013)

A quick google search proves your wrong.

Feel free to link straight from the owners mouth. Think about it, why would we get it and not you?


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 14, 2013)

millwall will sell out 7000 tickets at selhurst (in the old days) in three or four days, palace either never sell out, or they sell out a few days before kick off. they never get the lower teir, but charlton, gills, WEST HAM always do. i think raver drew it's because of demand for tickets that it's closed for your lot, not the police.

anway, who gives a shit!

palace think we are backward knuckledraggers who are a tin pot nonentity, millwall think palace are the embarrasment of english football and eat chese rolls and drive mondeos.

there's no point in a pissing contest. the sad fact is that a lot of families who usually follow nigels think they will get trouble at millwall, which is nonsense.

the worst supporters we've had this year in terms of trouble has been our friends from down the road, charlton.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 14, 2013)

at least the triad of hate on this thread is a real one, instead of the poxy north london rivalries that are fought by people who come from country villages in hertfordshire and milton keynes.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 14, 2013)

bromley said:


> A quick google search proves your wrong.
> 
> Feel free to link straight from the owners mouth. Think about it, why would we get it and not you?



What exactly am I supposed to be looking for in that link from 2010 ???


----------



## bromley (Mar 14, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> at least the triad of hate on this thread is a real one, instead of the poxy north london rivalries that are fought by people who come from country villages in hertfordshire and milton keynes.





MillwallShoes said:


> at least the triad of hate on this thread is a real one, instead of the poxy north london rivalries that are fought by people who come from country villages in hertfordshire and milton keynes.


You're forgetting, they hate Brighton more!


----------



## bromley (Mar 14, 2013)

2013 link
http://www.holmesdale.net/page.php?id=106&tid=130455

"I went last season we didn't fill the top tier."


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 15, 2013)

bromley said:


> 2013 link
> http://www.holmesdale.net/page.php?id=106&tid=130455
> 
> "I went last season we didn't fill the top tier."


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 15, 2013)

tuesday night according to this: http://www.millwall.vitalfootball.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=103469&posts=9


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 15, 2013)

bromley said:


> 2013 link
> http://www.holmesdale.net/page.php?id=106&tid=130455
> 
> "I went last season we didn't fill the top tier."


 
Did you even read the rest of that thread ? 


MillwallShoes said:


> tuesday night according to this: http://www.millwall.vitalfootball.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=103469&posts=9


 


> Here's what I know, and Richard this answers why a month back I was saying Blackburn could be Friday.
> - Sky wanted a game for Friday that could have a team being promoted. As we know, they have now gone for Leicester. The FL told me that first hand.
> - The FL trialled earlier in the season televising Thursday nights.....they had Leicester at home ( v Wolves I think) and it proved successful for them. They see it as a way of generating more cash when next tv deal comes up if they can offer Thursday nights. This is fact, I was told it by FL and is in public domain.
> - I asked FL when likely date for Millwall is, purely for selfish reasons as I'm trying to sort diary, they said both spare dates have been used but they are reluctant to have it on 30th as its the last week of the season and if there are any problems then they are snookered. They told me, Thursday is an option, it would then offer another TV opportunity and Blackburn game would go back to Sunday. That game wouldn't be on TV. It isn't a done deal, Millwall & Blackburn have to agree to it + Sky.
> ...



http://www.cpfc.org/forums/showpost.php?p=10912316&postcount=207


----------



## bromley (Mar 15, 2013)

Palace fans are full of shit. You didn't get the lower tier for your own safety, at the safest ground in the country? Are you saying that other clubs are able to protect themselves better or are less likely to be attacked?  Even Gillingham have filled the lower tier. The reason you don't fill it is the same reason you get an escort for home games and have a rivalry with one of the nicest bunch of fans in the country.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 15, 2013)

bromley said:


> Palace fans are full of shit. You didn't get the lower tier for your own safety, at the safest ground in the country? Are you saying that other clubs are able to protect themselves better or are less likely to be attacked?  Even Gillingham have filled the lower tier. The reason you don't fill it is the same reason you get an escort for home games and have a rivalry with one of the nicest bunch of fans in the country.




west ham get the lower tier, every time.


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 15, 2013)

I chuckle at the haters. lol.

"Why don't you get the lower tier? blah blah blah"
"We outperformed you in a cup competition in 1927 or so"
"Our teams have got no threads, but we're obsessed with Palace"

Why is your team shit and going nowhere? That's the real question...


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 15, 2013)

hitler tries to get a ticket in the home ends this saturday:


----------



## bromley (Mar 16, 2013)

Club going nowhere >  fucking over local businesses.

Palace have only gone somewhere when they have been hosting another club/trying  to put them out of business.


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 16, 2013)

Our club is owned by local businesses .


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 16, 2013)

Seems a LOT of empty seats at the Valley today for their "Cup Final" 

http://www.firstrow1.eu/watch/175179/3/watch-charlton-athletic-vs-millwall-fc.html


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice one Agent Easter 

Not a single player from either side would have ANY chance of getting in to the Palace first team.

Charlton fans leaving 15 mins early, has a fire alarm gone off or something ?


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 16, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Nice one Agent Easter
> 
> Not a single player from either side would have ANY chance of getting in to the Palace first team.
> 
> Charlton fans leaving 15 mins early, has a fire alarm gone off or something ?


no, they held back 21k anoraks so 3 thousand wall can make their leisurely way home


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 16, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> millwall will beat charlton this week by two goals. we've got our mojo back.


come, my children, gather around, and let me tell you more prophecies so you can spread them far and wide in my blue and white kingdom.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 16, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> no, they held back 21k anoraks so 3 thousand wall can make their leisurely way home


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 16, 2013)

Although tbf from the TV it looked a lot more like 12k anoraks rather than 21k... empty blocks of seats everywhere.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 16, 2013)

My Charlton mates all say they weren't locked in at all ?  Just segregated and diverted away from the Millwall fans on the way out.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 16, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> My Charlton mates all say they weren't locked in at all ? Just segregated and diverted away from the Millwall fans on the way out.


just going by what i was told was the arrangements, clearly bollocks.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 16, 2013)

got a feeling jackett will work his usual magic with easter on out of favor players.

charlton were woeful and lacked desire. millwall harassed. both teams looked poor on what can only be described as a pitch made of wet shit.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 16, 2013)

taken from charltonlife:

"Pig sick of that club ALWAYS getting the upper hand on us."

same old millwall,
taking the piss!

palace next, who will finish 7th or 8th, who we will destroy infront of a full house den with shittu throwing murrey around like a rag doll.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 16, 2013)

I thought both teams looked poor tbh, although Charlton were worse.

Easter tries hard, just lacks a bit of quality to be a top player in this league, but will score goals when he's confident and given enough chances.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 16, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> taken from charltonlife:
> 
> "Pig sick of that club ALWAYS getting the upper hand on us."
> 
> ...



 
I fucking hate Millwall, but I also love seeing Charlton fans making clowns of themselves, and getting their knickers in a twist over and over and over again... this comment is mint...

"Unfortunately you are right. Over the 50 years I have watched, followed and supported Charlton, we have generally been second best to Millwall and the same problem applies to games versus Palace. I have absolutely no idea why this should be. Perhaps CAFC as an entity has an inbuilt superiority complex when it comes to local derbies and cannot get motivated against 'plebian neighbours'. Whatever the reason(s), it needs sorting."

Typical Charlton attitude, hilarious  



> palace next, who will finish 7th or 8th



No chance  If we beat Brighton tomorrow then mark my words, we'll be going up automatically. A play off spot is nailed on completely.



> who we will destroy infront of a full house den



If we'd played the Millwall that was out there today, we would have torn you a new one and given you an absolute hammering. We're no Charlton...



> with shittu throwing murrey around like a rag doll.



Thought Shittu was the best player on the pitch today, but tbf if that's the best you've got, then be afraid, your defence won't cope in the slightest.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 16, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> I fucking hate Millwall, but I also love seeing Charlton fans making clowns of themselves, and getting their knickers in a twist over and over and over again... this comment is mint...
> 
> "Unfortunately you are right. Over the 50 years I have watched, followed and supported Charlton, we have generally been second best to Millwall and the same problem applies to games versus Palace. I have absolutely no idea why this should be. Perhaps CAFC as an entity has an inbuilt superiority complex when it comes to local derbies and cannot get motivated against 'plebian neighbours'. Whatever the reason(s), it needs sorting."
> 
> ...


excellent quote and just about sums it up. they get humiliated almost every time 

as for the rest, we'll see. don't underestimate a full house den. there have been very, very few "top teams" who have got passed us at home when the place is full in the past three or four years. when the millwall crowd get on the oppositions back, which happens six or so times a season, i have never seen the oppo throw it back in our faces. it will be the game all millwall fans will want to win the most this season.


----------



## bromley (Mar 16, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Nice one Agent Easter


Proof that you hate us more than millwall. 
Strange, thought you didn't care about us? I've never seen something like that when Brighton have played. 

Shittu was class and millwall failed to get any revenge off the pitch!



RaverDrew said:


> Not a single player from either side would have ANY chance of getting in to the Palace first team.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 16, 2013)

bromley said:


> Proof that you hate us more than millwall.
> Strange, thought you didn't care about us? I've never seen something like that when Brighton have played.



I never get bored of laughing at Charlton, not hating them, especially when one of our own players has the last laugh 



> Shittu was class and millwall failed to get any revenge off the pitch!



How Bromley thinks he looks...






How he really looks...








>



name one, and who he'd replace...

The only person on the pitch today who'd even get close is Shittu in place of Ramage, and that's only if Ramage was having a shit game (of which he's not had many this season tbf)


----------



## bromley (Mar 16, 2013)

Chris Solly. I think that top picture is funnier than the second one!


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 16, 2013)

view from bermo station: http://www.millwall.vitalfootball.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=103544&posts=2


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 16, 2013)

bromley said:


> Chris Solly. I think that top picture is funnier than the second one!


http://twitter.yfrog.com/map3eutslnqaonnmqjqesxlrz


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 16, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> http://twitter.yfrog.com/map3eutslnqaonnmqjqesxlrz


 
A nice goal but the state of that pitch ?

I swear they have better ones up on the Purely Way. Bloody hell. That looked like a throw back to the 70's.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 17, 2013)

I can't believe everyone is talking about Millwall and Charlton on the weekend we play our true rivals.


----------



## bromley (Mar 17, 2013)

Maggot said:


> I can't believe everyone is talking about Millwall and Charlton on the weekend we play our *true rivals*.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! 

i bet you'll dread work on Monday if you lose. 


Stoat Boy said:


> A nice goal but the state of that pitch ?
> 
> I swear they have better ones up on the Purely Way. Bloody hell. That looked like a throw back to the 70's.


It's embarrassing but these things happen when you don't have much money and don't spend above your means.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 17, 2013)

Never seen such ridiculous policing in my life


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 17, 2013)

Glenn Murray hat trick btw... with Zaha to score another in the last 30mins after the fire alarm's gone off


----------



## strummerville (Mar 17, 2013)

It's an illogical stupid rivalry really, but fuck I hate Palace. For Brighton fans this is the big one, for so many reasons. Hope Murray bottles it today, but somehow think he won't. Ssseeeaaggulllls!!!


----------



## bromley (Mar 17, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Never seen such ridiculous policing in my life


I had to climb over a person's garden fence yesterday to get around a police barricade!


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 17, 2013)

3-1... we're gonna win 3-1


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 17, 2013)

So against the run of play, we'll still win


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 17, 2013)

Ffs


----------



## yardbird (Mar 17, 2013)

Mitigation:- where I live.
Nice stadium tho innit?
Good pints in Brighton.

5live just said it might be 4 or 5 > nil.
Sorry.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 17, 2013)

3-0 up against their rivals and the home ends are half empty 5mins before ft ??? What a joke club...


----------



## bromley (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 17, 2013)

Typical fucking Palace is all I can say  atm am being kettled in pissing rain, whilst Brighton try and fling horse manure and coins at us, gotta laugh eh ?  I love this club though and wouldn't expect it any other way tbf


----------



## strummerville (Mar 17, 2013)

But at least you're in Brighton and not stuck up some fucking back st in Norwood surrounded by the Met's finest like we always are your place. See you in the playoffs.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 17, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Glenn Murray hat trick btw... with Zaha to score another in the last 30mins after the fire alarm's gone off


----------



## bromley (Mar 17, 2013)

Nevermind, we've all got carried away when things have gone well. At least you didn't give Ian Dowie 2 season's worth of funds to push for a European place!


----------



## starfish (Mar 17, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> 3-0 up against their rivals and the home ends are half empty 5mins before ft ??? What a joke club...


 
Its not the club thats a joke its some of the fans. It does annoy me to see so many leave before the end. Has happened at all the games ive been to there. Was really hoping to go today but circumstance was against me.


----------



## strummerville (Mar 17, 2013)

starfish said:


> Its not the club thats a joke its some of the fans. It does annoy me to see so many leave before the end. Has happened at all the games ive been to there. Was really hoping to go today but circumstance was against me.


Don't respond to him, its just Palace sour grapes. Not that many fans leave, its mainly parents and kids from the family stand who dont want to queue for the trains/coaches. Out of 28,000 its the vast majority who stay and a fuck lot more than the 15,000 the supposedly bigger club get at Selhurst.


----------



## starfish (Mar 17, 2013)

strummerville said:


> Don't respond to him, its just Palace sour grapes. Not that many fans leave, its mainly parents and kids from the family stand who dont want to queue for the trains/coaches. Out of 28,000 its the vast majority who stay and a fuck lot more than the 15,000 the supposedly bigger club get at Selhurst.


 
I suppose youre right. Im usually in the West Upper so you dont see the gaps there if there are any & the North stand will stay to the death.


----------



## bromley (Mar 17, 2013)

Are the trains still a joke there?


----------



## starfish (Mar 17, 2013)

bromley said:


> Are the trains still a joke there?


 
They can be a bit crowded. I usually go by bus though & stay around for a pint afterwards to avoid the crowds.


----------



## bromley (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry for being immature, a Brighton fan called Starfish!


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 18, 2013)

It's going to be a funny old run-in.  No team with any consistency in the top 6, apart from Forest.  The auto spot seems wide open to me now.  It's gonna go down to the wire!


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

Absolutely gutted this morning. That really hurt yesterday. Aint felt this bad following a game in a long long time.


----------



## bromley (Mar 18, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> Absolutely gutted this morning. That really hurt yesterday. Aint felt this bad following a game in a long long time.


Did the Brighton fans at work give you a lot of stick? Be glad that you're not going through what I am.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 18, 2013)

Had a feeling the day wasn't going to go well the moment we arrived into Brighton. As soon as we got out the station and walked onto Queen's Road/West Street, my friend and I were pulled over by a Kent Police car who instantly greeted us by our full names.   The officer told us to make sure we were going to behave ourselves, as "we're watching you"   Now I've NEVER been in trouble at the football in my life, and my friend hasn't either for nearly 30 years. I haven't even bought a ticket under my own name for over 10 years, so we found it more than a little unnerving and intimidating to be singled out and treated like this, and how these "Kent Police" knew exactly who we were ? Afterwards when making our way back from The Wetherspoon to the train station, we avoided being part of the kettle, which led to us being followed the whole way by a lovely policeman with a video camera.  

The Police made a complete fuck up of their attempts to segregate the fans, and it led to my friend and I being on the train platform surrounded by Brighton fans for 45mins, waiting for a train to Falmer, so we decided to sing some Palace songs to keep ourselves amused   it was all good natured, and Brighton were singing songs back at us, we were all having a laugh, and asking each other what we thought the score would be etc. until some girl in one of those silly St Paddy's day Guinness hats then barged her way through the crowd, got in our faces, and scowled at us "are you cunts really Palace?" I said back to her "that depends, are you really Irish?" it didn't go down too well, and she reached into her bag, pulled out a bottle of perfume and tried to spray it into our eyes  The Brighton fans around us immediately pulled her away and told her to stop being such a stupid cunt, so fair play.  

The only highlight I can take from the day was some quality banter with the Brighton fans, who in general we're a good-natured bunch. One overexcited weed fan wearing a white hoody in the corner of the East stand near to our lot, kept dancing around like a loon, constantly trying to goad the Palace fans from kick off. He kept getting told off by the stewards, and some Palace fans started chanting at him "Does your boyfriend know you're here?" just as he was giving more wanker signs back, the guy in the row behind grabbed him and gave him a big snog  It had half the Palace stand in hysterics, and they both got a big round of applause, promptly followed by chants from us of... "he's just too good for you" which the Brighton fans appreciated, found hilarious, and gave us a round of applause back. All a bit too good natured for a derby tbh 

Fuck knows how Brighton went into HT 2-0 up, they were absolute toilet for most of the half and barely had the ball at all. They especially had trouble getting the ball off Williams (our best player on the pitch by far) and Zaha, who on one particular run managed to shake off at least a dozen challenges  Possession wise we were all over them, and it felt like only a matter of time before we scored, then the Brighton sucker punch came, totally against the run of play.  Then moments later, seconds before HT, while the team seemed still rattled and blaming each other for the goal, we conceded just outside the box. I turned round to my mate and said "this is going in, mark my words" it did... and tbf it was a blinding strike. Despite that, I thought the match was still very winnable, we'd been the far better team. But then for some stupid reason Holloway made bizarre substitutions for the 2nd half, absolutely batshit insane. He took off our best player in Williams, who was dictating play and creating all our chances previously, and also took off Bolasie, who despite not having the best of games, is essential to stretching the opposition. It was pure gung-ho panic, and destroyed the whole structure and shape of the team. Subsequently the 2nd half was by far the worst performance I have seen from any team in this division all season. Utterly clueless and pathetic. Fuck knows how Brighton didn't then put 7 or 8 past us, it was a miracle they didn't. 



strummerville said:


> Don't respond to him, its just Palace sour grapes. Not that many fans leave, its mainly parents and kids from the family stand who dont want to queue for the trains/coaches. Out of 28,000 its the vast majority who stay and a fuck lot more than the 15,000 the supposedly bigger club get at Selhurst.


 
My mate took a photo that suggests otherwise, at first I was shocked at how ALL your stands had started to empty before FT (yes, even the North Stand) but tbh after being caught up in the carnage trying to get to and from the stadium, I'm actually not that surprised. 

I (reluctantly) think it's probably the best new stadium I've been to in many ways, especially the acoustics, food and drink prices, service at HT etc.  but what a fucking pain it is before and after the game. The sensible thing would have been to stick around afterwards and have a pint waiting until the crowds died down, but the police wouldn't let us. Instead we were herded outside into the pissing rain, where we were kettled, got soaked to the skin, had to dodge Brighton fans trying to fling coins and manure at us from the road above, then rammed onto a "special train" direct to East Croydon.  All in all, from FT to the time we arrived back into East Croydon took 3 hours.  Absolute shambles. The Police try to do everything in their power to cause problems so they can justify more overtime. It was all so unnecessary.

So overall, yeah it was one of the shittest away days ever  Holloway lost us the match, and we missed a golden opportunity to go 2nd, but in the greater scheme of things it isn't all bad. Brighton are going to be fucking annoying now for a little while, but I just have to keep remembering that not only did we beat them 3-0 earlier in the season, but we were also the first ever club to beat (and humiliate) them in their new stadium, a result that will always haunt them.  Hull and Watford lost at the weekend so we haven't really lost any ground, and 2nd place is still well and truly up for grabs. Tbf if you'd offered me a play-off spot at the beginning of the season, I would have bitten your arm off, so I can't really moan. Also Brighton have now given us the biggest incentive ever to give them a spanking if we do happen to meet in the play-offs, not that I think they'll be there anyway.  As long as Holloway learns a lesson from this, I think we've still got a very good chance of going up.

Typical fucking Palace !!!


----------



## strummerville (Mar 18, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Had a feeling the day wasn't going to go well the moment we arrived into Brighton. As soon as we got out the station and walked onto Queen's Road/West Street, my friend and I were pulled over by a Kent Police car who instantly greeted us by our full names.  The officer told us to make sure we were going to behave ourselves, as "we're watching you"  Now I've NEVER been in trouble at the football in my life, and my friend hasn't either for nearly 30 years. I haven't even bought a ticket under my own name for over 10 years, so we found it more than a little unnerving and intimidating to be singled out and treated like this, and how these "Kent Police" knew exactly who we were ? Afterwards when making our way back from The Wetherspoon to the train station, we avoided being part of the kettle, which led to us being followed the whole way by a lovely policeman with a video camera.
> 
> The Police made a complete fuck up of their attempts to segregate the fans, and it led to my friend and I being on the train platform surrounded by Brighton fans for 45mins, waiting for a train to Falmer, so we decided to sing some Palace songs to keep ourselves amused  it was all good natured, and Brighton were singing songs back at us, we were all having a laugh, and asking each other what we thought the score would be etc. until some girl in one of those silly St Paddy's day Guinness hats then barged her way through the crowd, got in our faces, and scowled at us "are you cunts really Palace?" I said back to her "that depends, are you really Irish?" it didn't go down too well, and she reached into her bag, pulled out a bottle of perfume and tried to spray it into our eyes  The Brighton fans around us immediately pulled her away and told her to stop being such a stupid cunt, so fair play.
> 
> ...


 
Good report. I'm gutted I missed it, as was working but by all accounts we were superb in the 2nd half. The Amex is a nightmare to get back from which is why alot go early, but normally they let (all) fans stay and drink in concourses after which is a much more civilsed way to get home, but obviously decided it be too risky with our South Ldn rivals. I dont have much sympathy for you having endured the hour long wait on the way back to Norwood Station being goaded by the Met's finest after the 5 0...


----------



## bromley (Mar 18, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> some girl in one of those silly St Paddy's day Guinness hats then barged her way through the crowd, got in our faces, and scowled at us "are you cunts really Palace?" I said back to her "that depends, are you really Irish?" it didn't go down too well, and she reached into her bag, pulled out a bottle of perfume and tried to spray it into our eyes


Brilliant!!

Does seem strangely good natured...


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 18, 2013)

strummerville said:


> Don't respond to him, its just Palace sour grapes. Not that many fans leave, its mainly parents and kids from the family stand who dont want to queue for the trains/coaches. Out of 28,000 its the vast majority who stay and a fuck lot more than the 15,000 the supposedly bigger club get at Selhurst.


excellent response.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 18, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Had a feeling the day wasn't going to go well the moment we arrived into Brighton. As soon as we got out the station and walked onto Queen's Road/West Street, my friend and I were pulled over by a Kent Police car who instantly greeted us by our full names.  The officer told us to make sure we were going to behave ourselves, as "we're watching you"  Now I've NEVER been in trouble at the football in my life, and my friend hasn't either for nearly 30 years. I haven't even bought a ticket under my own name for over 10 years, so we found it more than a little unnerving and intimidating to be singled out and treated like this, and how these "Kent Police" knew exactly who we were ?


Blimey, that must have been worrying.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 18, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> excellent response.



A Millwall fan can't say shit about attendances can they really ? 

There's even a thread on North Stand Chat from a Brighton fan about how "Thousands" of their fans deserted with 10 mins to go. Bizarre. http://www.northstandchat.com/showthread.php?273976-Thousands-of-OUR-fans-leaving-early-AGAIN Where were all these Brighton fans before anyway, when you lot were shit ?

It's a sad fact that the quality of the facilities plays a huge part in drawing big crowds to a club. Once we get a shiny new stadium like the seaweed, our attendances will no doubt be boosted by a load of Johnny come latelys. But out of the South London clubs, both Palace and Charlton have a hardcore that come rain and shine, and make Smallwall's "loyal" support numbers look silly.  Although tbf whenever you get to Wembley 40,000 inbreds suddenly remember that they're Millwall fans


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 18, 2013)

Maggot said:


> Blimey, that must have been worrying.


 
It was certainly a bit of a wtf moment  The Policing operation was HUGE, it must have cost them a fortune. Spotters and plain clothes all over town, on the train, and in the pub. The most hilarious I saw was one plain clothes in sunglasses with a "guide dog" who kept going round town asking certain uniform Police for "directions" and then chatting with them for a while and handing them a notepad   It was so obvious it was like something out of a comedy sketch.

I spotted, Met, Kent, Surrey, Hampshire, and BTP. What a fucking waste of resources. They caused far more aggro than they stopped, and was all so unnecessary.


----------



## starfish (Mar 18, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> A Millwall fan can't say shit about attendances can they really ?
> 
> There's even a thread on North Stand Chat from a Brighton fan about how "Thousands" of their fans deserted with 10 mins to go. Bizarre. http://www.northstandchat.com/showthread.php?273976-Thousands-of-OUR-fans-leaving-early-AGAIN *Where were all these Brighton fans before anyway, when you lot were shit ?*
> 
> It's a sad fact that the quality of the facilities plays a huge part in drawing big crowds to a club. Once we get a shiny new stadium like the seaweed, our attendances will no doubt be boosted by a load of Johnny come latelys. But out of the South London clubs, both Palace and Charlton have a hardcore that come rain and shine, and make Smallwall's "loyal" support numbers look silly.  Although tbf whenever you get to Wembley 40,000 inbreds suddenly remember that they're Millwall fans


 
Unable to get tickets because the capacity at the Withdean, where ms starfishs school used to have their sportsdays, was only about 6,000. Brighton have always had a big support, theyve just not had the ground to hold them all since the Goldstone days.


----------



## bromley (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm not sure how often I would have gone to the Withdean, it must have been embarrassing for Brighton fans. After being fucked over for years and years they've got a ground they can be proud of and are on the up. I've heard of 30k crowds at the Goldstone when we've played them.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 18, 2013)

starfish said:


> Unable to get tickets because the capacity at the Withdean, where ms starfishs school used to have their sportsdays, was only about 6,000. Brighton have always had a big support, theyve just not had the ground to hold them all since the Goldstone days.


 
But the capacity of The Withdean is 8,850, yet you averaged 5-6000 each season there, and pretty much never sold it out ???

Even when you were at the Goldstone you hadn't averaged more than 10k since the beginning of the 80's.

Overnight you've had nearly 20k of new supporters suddenly come from nowhere.   Mostly Man Utd, Liverpool, Chelsea, Arsenal etc. supporters who can't get to see their "proper" team regularly. I'm not surprised they don't understand the rivalry, and leave 10 mins early...


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 18, 2013)

bromley said:


> I've heard of 30k crowds at the Goldstone when we've played them.


 
Tbf a lot of them may have died in the two world wars since then


----------



## ringo (Mar 18, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> But the capacity of The Withdean is 8,850, yet you averaged 5-6000 each season there, and pretty much never sold it out ???


 
Nah, most of the time at Withdean the capacity was much lower, not above 8000 til near the end. The years I had a season ticket at Withdean could be soul destroying at times. Even with that Zamora led winning streak and promotions, going down there on a wet, cold Tuesday night in February to sit out in the open was horrendous. Lovely in the warm weather though.


----------



## starfish (Mar 18, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> But the capacity of The Withdean is 8,850, yet you averaged 5-6000 each season there, and pretty much never sold it out ???
> 
> Even when you were at the Goldstone you hadn't averaged more than 10k since the beginning of the 80's.
> 
> Overnight you've had nearly 20k of new supporters suddenly come from nowhere.  Mostly Man Utd, Liverpool, Chelsea, Arsenal etc. supporters who can't get to see their "proper" team regularly. I'm not surprised they don't understand the rivalry, and leave 10 mins early...


 
I think it only went up that high in the final season. Id been a fair few times & the only bit that ever had empty seats was usually the away end.

As bromley says though theres now a ground to be proud of & a team on the up. But theyve not come out of nowhere, B&H's population is about 275k. Theyve always been there.


----------



## bromley (Mar 29, 2013)

Looks like the getting behind the team when they're losing was more nigel BS.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 29, 2013)

********************palace are going to fuck it up***************************


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 29, 2013)

Looks like us, Watford, and Hull are all struggling at the mo.  Forest are coming up hard on the rails .


----------



## co-op (Apr 1, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> ********************palace are going to fuck it up***************************


 
I hope so. Fuck the Premiership for a laugh. I just want us to knock Brighton out in the play offs, then I can lay the season to rest a happy man.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 1, 2013)

Funny innit.  Under Burley we tried to play attacking, free-flowing football.  It didn't work because a midfield of Garvan and Dorman was simply walk-through when the opposition had the ball.  Had we persisted with that we would have been relegated for sure.

Then Freedman took over and the emphasis shifted firmly towards being hard to break down.  Two DM's, one up front - at time it felt as though we were playing six defenders.  But it worked.  We avoided relegation, and began to snatch 1-0 wins and tricky draws.  But we were playing very boring football.  Apart from the run we went on just before he left, the Dougie era was characterised by dull efficiency, and there was a lot of fan unrest at the time.

Then, just at the end off his reign, and during the period where we had no manager, suddenly the balance was right - Jedinak pushed a bit further up the pitch and became an absolutely dominant midfield general (surely a conteder for best player in the Championship - hard to remember just how poor he was during his first season with us); Zaha and Bolasie tore things up on both wings, and Murray mopped up the pieces.  Teams couldn't score against us, because they couldn't get past Jedi and KG in the midfield, and there were plenty of goals, created by Zaha, Bolasie and the revitalised Garvan.  We topped the league, and looked like pushing on from there.

Then Holloway took over, and I thought it was a pretty decent appointment.  At first, wisely enough, he kept things the way they were, but slowly he has started to shift thing towards his style of attacking football.  He tends to throw weapons at the opposition and say 'deal with that lot', and he has a lot of powerful weapons to choose from - as well as the above mentioned, Williams, Dobbie, Phillips, and to a lesser extent Moritz, have all been highly effective at one point or another.

But the worry is - has he destroyed the balance we had in midfield?  Jedinak now drops very deep as a conventional DM.  We sometimes surrender one wing, and play a bit lopsided, putting pressure on our left back.  We don't have the best defence in the division at the moment, with key injuries adding to that.  Holloway's plan relies on us swarming all over the opposition and putting them on the back foot with all the ceative talent we have at our disposal.  The trouble is, when we don't score early, there is no confidence in the team that we can defend effectively.  Teams are sussing this, and waiting us out.  It'll be interesting to see if we can adjust things and restore a bit of balance.  My feeling is that Holloway is too commited to his 'shock and awe' style, and has abandoned overly-structured defensive thinking.

The only redemptive thing at the moment is that the teams around us (with the exception of Forest) seem to lack bite theselves.


----------



## bromley (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 1, 2013)

bromley said:


>


Everyone's on the Charlton thread talking about... erm...


...erm...


----------



## bromley (Apr 1, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> Everyone's on the Charlton thread talking about... erm...
> 
> 
> ...erm...


We have a big unofficial forum unlike yourselves.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 1, 2013)

bromley said:


> We have a big unofficial forum unlike yourselves.


What the fuck do you all talk about?  (apart from Palace of course  )


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 1, 2013)

bromley said:


> We have a big unofficial forum unlike yourselves.


Also - what the hell are you on about?  We have an absolutely massive unofficial forum (cpfc bbs) - one of the biggest in football.  I'd be surprised if it's smaller than Charltons (though to be honest I've no idea what web presence Charlton have - why would I?).
We also have a smaller one (Holmesdale.net) that is fairly sizeable as well.

???


----------



## bromley (Apr 2, 2013)

BBS? How generic and therefore fitting.


----------



## co-op (Apr 2, 2013)

bromley said:


> We have a big unofficial forum unlike yourselves.


 
 at your ignorance.

I'd have thought that someone as obsessed by Crystal Palace as you would know that the BBS is one of the largest (for a long time was THE largest, measured by numbers of posts) single club football forum in the world. And as alsoknownas has pointed out we also have the holmesdale.net which is pretty busy.

You can go back to cavorting about in your cpfc bikini bottoms now, no one's looking.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Apr 2, 2013)

bromley said:


> BBS? How generic and therefore fitting.


----------



## bromley (Apr 3, 2013)

Must have been all of those we don't hate Charlton volume 24 threads. Hilarious to even suggest that it would be the biggest forum in the world.


----------



## co-op (Apr 4, 2013)

bromley said:


> Must have been all of those we don't hate Charlton volume 24 threads. Hilarious to even suggest that it would be the biggest forum in the world.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 6, 2013)

*Now here is something you dont hear every day ...
Barnsley forced to borrow Crystal Palace kit for match against Crystal Palace*




> Barnsley were forced to wear Crystal Palace’s away kit on Saturday as the pair clashed – quite literally – in a Championship match at Selhurst Park.
> 
> The visitors were told that their kits were too close in colour to Palace’s by referee Kevin Stroud.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2013)

Some pics:


----------



## bromley (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 11, 2013)

editor said:


> Some pics:



Didn't realise you were there ?


----------



## bromley (Apr 23, 2013)

Despite the lack of demand for away tickets....

http://www.cpfc.co.uk/news/article/millwall-game-to-get-beamback-treatment-782588.aspx


----------



## Stoat Boy (Apr 23, 2013)

bromley said:


> Despite the lack of demand for away tickets....
> 
> http://www.cpfc.co.uk/news/article/millwall-game-to-get-beamback-treatment-782588.aspx


 
Except we have sold out our entire allocation so a beam back makes sense on all sorts of levels.

Your obsession with us is beyond comprehension. Why on earth would you look at our official website for anything ? Quite bizzare, it really is.


----------



## bromley (Apr 23, 2013)

If you sell it quickly you get the lower tier, the demand wasn't great enough. But there was demand for a beam back! 

I've kept an eye on this fixture due to previous comments/bullshit about previous seasons that I was not able to comment on. More of I told you so than an obsession.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 23, 2013)

tuesday night could be make or break for either clubs.

we are fucking terrible and there for the taking.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Apr 24, 2013)

bromley said:


> If you sell it quickly you get the lower tier, the demand wasn't great enough. But there was demand for a beam back!
> 
> I've kept an eye on this fixture due to previous comments/bullshit about previous seasons that I was not able to comment on. More of I told you so than an obsession.


 
Told us what ?


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 26, 2013)

got ur tickets yet? you can't send us down on tuesday, but you can come close.

blackburn are not as easy as you might think.

it's going to be a good match, i can feel it.


----------



## strummerville (Apr 29, 2013)

Millwall, then very likely another visit to the Amex. And no Dobbie in that game. Been a good run since your last visit hasn't it...


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 29, 2013)

strummerville said:


> Millwall, then very likely another visit to the Amex. And no Dobbie in that game. Been a good run since your last visit hasn't it...


It has to be admitted, that game knocked the wind out of our sails.  There will be a lot of motivated players if we have to revisit though, that's for sure.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Apr 29, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> got ur tickets yet? you can't send us down on tuesday, but you can come close.
> 
> blackburn are not as easy as you might think.
> 
> it's going to be a good match, i can feel it.


 
Sadly not able to make it and sense that in footballing terms it is going to be a farce to watch. Neither of us can buy a win at the moment and whilst all the usual rules go out of the window I sense that both teams have too much at stake to want to put on a display of dazzling football.

But this division is a real bastard, it must be said and given our appalling form at the moment ( I am no statto but I believe we have only managed to get 4 points out of a possible 24) the fact that we are still in with a good shout at the play-offs along with you lot facing a real relegation threat on 55 points, well it says it all.

My only real desire for promotion is to get the money into the club. But in terms of the footballing experience, give me this division with all its faults and so on any day of the week.

And whilst I will chuckle if you do go down, the thought of next season having games against you, hopefully Brighton and the newly relegated QPR who bring with them a delightful feeling of 'schadenfreude' (that means taking a sense of joy from the misfortunes of others just in case your reform school never taught you that word) then it offers up would could be a cracking year of football although I am under no illusions that we could well be mired in a relegation battle next season no matter what.


----------



## ffsear (May 3, 2013)

Holoway needs to stop fucking around and play Zaha and Bolasie out wide.   Let them do what they do best and run at defenders.   Trying to make them play off Murray aint working


----------



## bromley (May 3, 2013)

Just to answer an earlier question about derbies, cheers.


----------



## ffsear (May 3, 2013)

..


----------



## ffsear (May 3, 2013)

bromley said:


> If you sell it quickly you get the lower tier, the demand wasn't great enough. But there was demand for a beam back!
> 
> I've kept an eye on this fixture due to previous comments/bullshit about previous seasons that I was not able to comment on. More of I told you so than an obsession.


 

Police won't allow Milwall to sell the Lower tier to place fans. It been that way for the last 5 years.   Same when Millwall came to us,  only 2000 allowed


----------



## Stoat Boy (May 3, 2013)

Feeling very flat ahead of tomorrows match and almost dont care if we make the play-offs or not. Bizzare feeling this way given that when the season began I would have bitten off my right arm if it meant we would be in this over all position but the last disastrous run of form has drained me.

I thought I was immune to the ups and down of the Selhurst roller coaster but I obviously aint


----------



## bromley (May 3, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Police won't allow Milwall to sell the Lower tier to place fans. It been that way for the last 5 years. Same when Millwall came to us, only 2000 allowed


Complete bullshit (palace fans at millwall that is.) It's been explained before.


----------



## ffsear (May 3, 2013)

Palace chairman S confirmed on the Palace BBS that police won't allow Millwall to sell the lower tier to palace fans.

http://www.cpfc.org/forums/showpost.php?p=10966527&postcount=48

There was trouble with Charlton when they had the lower tier,   no way the'd be selling it to us on a match that could have seen Millwall relegated.


----------



## bromley (May 3, 2013)

That link just shows that 3 weeks before a local derby and chasing promotion only 1200 tickets were sold. It even states it's unlikely you'll get the lower tier. We had a spare tickets thread 3 weeks before after selling 3,600 and it didn't even make general sale. Yet you had a beam back, mmm. If it was due to us that you didn't get the lower tier what's the excuse for the other seasons and only selling 700 for a New Year's Eve game? It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Stoat Boy (May 3, 2013)

bromley said:


> That link just shows that 3 weeks before a local derby and chasing promotion only 1200 tickets were sold. It even states it's unlikely you'll get the lower tier. We had a spare tickets thread 3 weeks before after selling 3,600 and it didn't even make general sale. Yet you had a beam back, mmm. If it was due to us that you didn't get the lower tier what's the excuse for the other seasons and only selling 700 for a New Year's Eve game? It doesn't make sense.


----------



## ffsear (May 4, 2013)

bromley said:


> We had a spare tickets thread 3 weeks before a


 


Pwappa Nawtey!!


----------



## Maggot (May 4, 2013)

Brighton in the play offs.


----------



## Maltin (May 4, 2013)

Eagles v Seagulls semi-final is good.


----------



## Stoat Boy (May 4, 2013)

Well we made it in the end.

All I can do is hope for the best whilst fearing the worst. Bad memories of the last time we made the play-offs on the back of so-so form.


----------



## MillwallShoes (May 5, 2013)

looks like i'm going to the PO with brother in law...looking forward to watching without the stress of it being my own team. thank god this season's over. good riddance!


----------



## starfish (May 5, 2013)

Maggot said:


> Brighton in the play offs.


 
Bring it on


----------



## strummerville (May 5, 2013)

starfish said:


> Bring it on


SSSeeeeaaaggguulllsss!!!!


----------



## alsoknownas (May 6, 2013)

COYP


----------



## ffsear (May 6, 2013)

home and away tickets booked!


----------



## MillwallShoes (May 6, 2013)

question - why did freedman walk? one of the strangest football stories i've read about, tbh. total hero at the club, and just walks one day. no comment from him, no "good terms" at all really - just cleared off to bolton. it would be like neil harris doing it at millwall.
have they cleared it up as to why? i tried to get the truth from reading your message boards, but go nowhere.
money?


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 6, 2013)

Money.


----------



## MillwallShoes (May 6, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> Money.


well, in a way, he's low, isn't he? he could have waited another season. palace gave him a chance, he'd been there off and on for years, learnt his trade there - and he fucks off for a pound note? he could have left at the end of this season on far better terms, surely. something seems amiss. massive bust up perhaps.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 6, 2013)

Maybe he didn't know if he could sustain the success at Palace so took his chance at a 'bigger' job while it was in the offing.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 6, 2013)

There was also a bit of friction between him and Steve Parish (chairman). Earlier in the season, when we weren't doing quite as well, he publicly criticised the style of football under Freedman.

I imagine that Dougie wanted assurances about his long-term future that Parish was unwilling to underwrite.

Personally I don't place too much blame on Parish for this. There's always the potential for tension between people in senior managerial positions (part of your fitness for such a position is managing those tensions when they arise). Parish should have kept his concerns out of the public domain, but he was right to question Dougie at the time (as many Palace fans were doing, based on results and methods).

eta:  Oh fuck, I've just realised that this whole debate is going to start up again like a tedious can of worms


----------



## bromley (May 6, 2013)

He wanted to manage a bigger club, same as Ian Dowie.


----------



## Stoat Boy (May 6, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> well, in a way, he's low, isn't he? he could have waited another season. palace gave him a chance, he'd been there off and on for years, learnt his trade there - and he fucks off for a pound note? he could have left at the end of this season on far better terms, surely. something seems amiss. massive bust up perhaps.


 
Mix of all sorts really and whilst I still view him as a treacherous Scotch, the fact remains that he has to put his family first and if the money was on the table that enabled him to give them some security for the future its hard to just condemn him. Football fans are so fickle that I do find it a touch hypocritical for us to collectively demand loyalty on one hand and yet will happily demand a sacking on the other, despite a contract being in place.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 6, 2013)

Yeah, my ill-will for Dougie has seeped away very fast.  I think it was just a very unfortunate affair.


----------



## strummerville (May 8, 2013)

Apologies for linking to Mail but for anyone who doesnt get the rivalry between Brighton/Palace this is a good article. Forget Millwall and Charlton (and Pompey for us) this is the biggest game for both teams for years. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-Palace-v-Brighton-The-Game--Neil-Ashton.html


----------



## MillwallShoes (May 8, 2013)

strummerville said:


> Apologies for linking to Mail but for anyone who doesnt get the rivalry between Brighton/Palace this is a good article. Forget Millwall and Charlton (and Pompey for us) this is the biggest game for both teams for years.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-Palace-v-Brighton-The-Game--Neil-Ashton.html


not surprised with all those nigels living in leafy sussex. rare thing these days to see a palace fan in S london...


----------



## bromley (May 8, 2013)

So it started due to the managers of the two rivals being team mates at spurs. How small time is that? 

The comedy club that keeps giving. This is my favourite thread on the forum.


----------



## MillwallShoes (May 8, 2013)

bromley said:


> So it started due to the managers of the two rivals being team mates at spurs. How small time is that?
> 
> The comedy club that keeps giving. This is my favourite thread on the forum.


 
it's gonna get pwoper naughty, we've got a firm in Godalming who's going to storm Crawley


----------



## bromley (May 8, 2013)

They won't be in Crawley, they only hate Brighton (and Man You)


----------



## strummerville (May 9, 2013)

All gone v quiet from the Palace fans on here. Nervous? Whether or not you nick a lucky win on Fri, 30,000 will be at The Amex on Monday night to see us consign you to your relegation battle with Millwall next season. Brighton 3 Palace 1 over 2 legs.


----------



## co-op (May 9, 2013)

Yes I'm nervous because we're playing like total shite and have been for weeks. The auguries are mixed though.

Massively Positive Omen - we got thrashed by the weed 3-0 in the League. This clearly activates the Iron Law of Cup/League Kharma  which states that if you win easy against someone in the league you invariably get knocked out by them if you get them in the Cup. (NB due to the shortage of stats it's not totally clear whether the Play Offs conform to the Iron Law)

Massively Negative Omen - I won't be going to the Play Off final whatever happens due to circs beyond my control. And in Palace's 4 Play Off Final attendances we have won all 3 that I went to and lost the one I missed. 

Realistically - Poyet will out-smart Holloway 9 times out of 10.

Frankly Promotion would be a disaster, I just hope that we just knock the weed out and then retire gracefully from the fray and let Watford or Leicester have a go at the Prem.


----------



## bromley (May 9, 2013)

They call Brighton the Weed.


----------



## Stoat Boy (May 10, 2013)

Proper, proper, proper PMT. Never felt this nervous before a match ever, and that includes FA cup semis and a final.


----------



## starfish (May 10, 2013)

Recent form should make me confident but my inbuilt pessimism doesnt.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 10, 2013)

Big fat meh, after the way we've been playing recently I don't even feel like going anymore, but will anyway. No chance of us winning imo.


----------



## xes (May 10, 2013)

Come on CP, you can fucking do it!!

Do it, if not for the little children, if not for the die hards, if not for the bragging rights of beating a bitter rival, do it for ME. If Brighton win, I will have to suffer the next 2 weeks of the most inane bullshit from a Brightonian that you can imagine. He prattles on and fucking on. So, Drew, you turn that frown upside down, starfish, it'll be ok, stoatboy, this is why you are on this planet! Go, bring the noise, and cheer your team to victory. FOR ME. (you cunts)


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 10, 2013)

Seagulls!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 10, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Big fat meh, after the way we've been playing recently I don't even feel like going anymore, but will anyway. No chance of us winning imo.



I felt the same about Leicester before the Forest game.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 10, 2013)

Good luck, Palace!


----------



## co-op (May 10, 2013)

Good result for us tonight, the way we've been playing.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 11, 2013)

We were just as shite as expected, not looking forward to the away leg, have a spare ticket I can't even use as they are putting ridiculous ID restrictions in place ffs. The police were a disgrace last night, my two best mates weren't allowed anywhere near the ground after merely being within the vicinity of a bit of fisticuffs between a few fans nearby. Ruined the whole night tbh, and some of the behaviour from the stay away fans who'd obviously only turned up for a BIG match really pissed me off.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 11, 2013)

I may be alone in thinking we actually did very well against a good Brighton side.  This is operation regroup now after our recent form, and that is a game we could have very easily won (second half), or indeed lost (first half).  But the main thing is, both form-wise, and results-wise, we are very much in the tie.  I enjoyed the game.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 11, 2013)

> But how the 20-year-old Zaha will miss nights like this: the ruggedness of the Holmesdale End roar; the raw, manly honesty of the football; the flailing limbs and eyeball-to-eyeball stares. If the fluorescent belt of police surrounding the Brighton section was not enough of a clue that this was a special occasion, then the four walls of noise were a dead giveaway. A feral howl welcomed the teams; a cheer greeted every won header and contested tackle, the sort of din that makes a player’s legs feel just a little lighter.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...Crystal-Palace-0-Brighton-0-match-report.html


----------



## ffsear (May 13, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> We were just as shite as expected, not looking forward to the away leg, have a spare ticket I can't even use as they are putting ridiculous ID restrictions in place ffs. The police were a disgrace last night, my two best mates weren't allowed anywhere near the ground after merely being within the vicinity of a bit of fisticuffs between a few fans nearby. Ruined the whole night tbh, and some of the behaviour from the stay away fans who'd obviously only turned up for a BIG match really pissed me off.


 

What ID do we need?   I'm going tonight,  but my names not on the ticket or anything!?!?


----------



## Stoat Boy (May 13, 2013)

ffsear said:


> What ID do we need? I'm going tonight, but my names not on the ticket or anything!?!?


 
If your name does not match the seat then you could have problems if the Police come a calling. My guess is that if you avoid the usual suspects and places (in fact avoid any obvious groups of Palace fans because the Police are all over this to a level that borders on the farcical) then you will be ok if there is a discrepancy.

Not going tonight but almost feel an odd sense of relief after Friday. I really had a terrible fear that we would get tonked and tonight would just be a crowning ceremony for Brighton but a one off game, with Palace as the underdogs and the huge expectations on this Brighton side make me feel that things are where we like them. 0-0 at home was a good score. Even losing Murry might be the sort of sacrifice the footballing Gods smile upon being the fickle idols they are.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 13, 2013)

look at bryton with their club-suplied display and plastic clicky-clackers. plastic fans.

eta: i actually respect their hardcore, but not the bandwagoners.

coyp


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 13, 2013)

blimey, 0-0 at half time, anything could happen..... rooting for Palace I think!


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 13, 2013)

Get in! Come on, Palace 8)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 13, 2013)

woop 1-0 Palace


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 13, 2013)

2-0


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 13, 2013)

well done Palace!

Now to beat the scum W**ford


----------



## starfish (May 13, 2013)

Bastards.

Come on Watford


----------



## alsoknownas (May 13, 2013)

bryton fan crying into his club-provided plastic fan - image of the day.  zola looked gutted - he knows we have momentum.  happy birthday to me!    only regret i couldn't go coz of the id bollox.  my son and dad are there.

glad all over!


----------



## xes (May 13, 2013)

News just in, a tsunami has just struck Brighton!! Oh, shit, no, sorry, it was just a big flash wave of tears.

wel done Palace, made the next 2 weeks very funny for me, cos now I get to wind up Mr Smug pants who thinks Brighton are the only thing worthy of discussion.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 13, 2013)

xes said:


> News just in, a tsunami has just struck Brighton!! Oh, shit, no, sorry, it was just a big flash wave of tears.
> 
> wel done Palace, made the next 2 weeks very funny for me, cos now I get to wind up Mr Smug pants who thinks Brighton are the only thing worthy of discussion.


take your time.  drop it classily at just the right moments


----------



## alsoknownas (May 13, 2013)

i respect gus poyet.  and the brighton fans that sung their team off at the end.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 13, 2013)

yikes, gus sounds like he's off!


----------



## xes (May 13, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> take your time. drop it classily at just the right moments


I just hope I can do more than just sit there and look at him with a big stupid grin on my face. I did text him 2 minutes before the whistle went "be honest, are you crying?"


----------



## alsoknownas (May 13, 2013)

xes said:


> I just hope I can do more than just sit there and look at him with a big stupid grin on my face. I did text him 2 minutes before the whistle went "be honest, are you crying?"


This is not him is it?


----------



## xes (May 13, 2013)

can't see it, but if it's crying fan man, no.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 13, 2013)

xes said:


> can't see it, but if it's crying fan man, no.


i've got a feeling that crying fan man is going to have a similar status to ffs man


----------



## strummerville (May 13, 2013)

Fuck fuck fuck. Just hope Zola destroys you in the final. See you next season.


----------



## co-op (May 14, 2013)

That. Was. Fucking. Hilarious.


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha-di-fucking-ha.

Shit I really hope we lose to Watford. No way are we ready for the Prem.

But best Palace game for aaaaages


----------



## co-op (May 14, 2013)

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3ue2sq/


----------



## ffsear (May 14, 2013)

Don't care what happens at Wembly,  it was all about last night!!


----------



## Stoat Boy (May 14, 2013)

co-op said:


> That. Was. Fucking. Hilarious.
> 
> 
> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha-di-fucking-ha.
> ...


 
I had a feeling in my water yesterday and it was fantastic to see. The 0-0 at home was perhaps for the best as it gave Palace that one-off game mentality along with being the under-dogs. Plus Palace were due a very good performance as well.

As to the final, well I cannot say I want us to lose to Watford but if we do win then I hope the owners decide to just stick with the squad we have, bank as much cash as possible or invest it in the stadium and so on. If we stay up then its another hit of cash but if we go down then we have the structure in place to go back up again but this time with a far bigger amount in the bank to then invest in the sort of squad you need to make some progress.

However if we do lose I wont be shedding any tears as I really love the Championship and enjoy the derby games against Millwall and Brighton far more than any of those we might have up in the PL next season. Also with QPR coming down and hopefully Brentford coming up then that is another two games to mark in the calender as well.

Only downside is that I am abroad for a family wedding so am unlikely to be able to go to Wembley for the game itself. 

C'est la vie and a positive miracle might happen between now and then that enables me to dance the whole Saturday/Sunday morning away and still get a flight home back for the game on the Monday.


----------



## ffsear (May 14, 2013)

Wembly is a massive pitch!   Plenty of room for Zaha and Bolasie to run riot.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 16, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> yikes, gus sounds like he's off!


Poyet suspended for post-match comments:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22563280


----------



## Stoat Boy (May 16, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> Poyet suspended for post-match comments:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22563280


 
It just gets better and better and better


----------



## RaverDrew (May 17, 2013)

Suspended for post match comments ??? 

The REAL reason for the suspension is a LOT funnier  

#poogate


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Suspended for post match comments ???
> 
> The REAL reason for the suspension is a LOT funnier
> 
> #poogate



Dish. Now.


----------



## AverageJoe (May 17, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Suspended for post match comments ???
> 
> The REAL reason for the suspension is a LOT funnier
> 
> #poogate


 
Thats the first (and hopefully last) time I have ever googled "Guy Poyet Poogate". It looks like its going to be one of those days.....


----------



## bromley (May 17, 2013)

tommers said:


> Dish. Now.


Apparently someone did a shit in the palace dressing room at half time and smeared we hate palace Bobby Sands style.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 17, 2013)

Apparently Gus Poyet (or one of his coaching team) entered the Palace dressing room during the first half of the game the other night and deposited a "dirty protest" and also wrote "we hate Palace" on the walls in excrement  thereby doing Holloway's ht teamtalk for him


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2013)

Oh come off it. Why on earth would he do that?


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2013)

Although...

http://www.northstandchat.com/showt...ually-KNOW&s=b2dfa25bfa45fe1a247cdfb1fcec40d5


----------



## ffsear (May 17, 2013)

sold out


----------



## bromley (May 17, 2013)

Is poogate something that palace have made up and Brighton have fallen for?


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2013)

bromley said:


> Is poogate something that palace have made up and Brighton have fallen for?


 
God knows.  I could see maybe a youth team player or some minor royal staff member doing something like that but can't see how it would affect Poyet's job.  No way was it him!


----------



## bromley (May 17, 2013)

tommers said:


> God knows. I could see maybe a youth team player or some minor royal staff member doing something like that but can't see how it would affect Poyet's job. No way was it him!


Especially whilst the match is going on...


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2013)

bromley said:


> Especially whilst the match is going on...


 
Sorry boys, call of nature, back in a minute!


----------



## co-op (May 17, 2013)

ffsear said:


> sold out


 
But Watford still with 16,000 tickets.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 17, 2013)

Perhaps they can fly in some Udinese supporters?


----------



## co-op (May 17, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> Perhaps they can fly in some Udinese supporters?


 


Think they're just checking the FA rules on this.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 18, 2013)

bromley said:


> Is poogate something that palace have made up and Brighton have fallen for?


 
Nah mate, the ritual humiliation of Brighton and Hove Albion is the gift that just keeps on giving... and on my birthday n'all bless em 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/4932293/Revealed-Brighton-poo-email.html


----------



## Voley (May 18, 2013)

This sounds like a classic smear campaign to me.


----------



## tommers (May 18, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Nah mate, the ritual humiliation of Brighton and Hove Albion is the gift that just keeps on giving... and on my birthday n'all bless em
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/4932293/Revealed-Brighton-poo-email.html



I was just about to post that. Hilarious.


----------



## Maggot (May 18, 2013)

ffsear said:


> sold out


Gutted, was really hoping there would be some left for non-season ticket holders. 

If RaverDrew or anyone else has a spare one, please let me know.


----------



## ffsear (May 18, 2013)

It possible i will so will let you know on here


----------



## RaverDrew (May 18, 2013)

I had to hold out til payday yesterday and they sold out before I had the chance to book  I still probably have one through a mate apparently, but not 100%


----------



## Maggot (May 18, 2013)

Please let me know if there is a spare.


----------



## strummerville (May 18, 2013)

All those plastic Chelsea croydon based fans suddenly appearing from nowhere eh? Who had highest home attendance in Championship again?


----------



## RaverDrew (May 18, 2013)

Will do mate


----------



## alsoknownas (May 18, 2013)

strummerville said:


> All those plastic Chelsea croydon based fans suddenly appearing from nowhere eh? Who had highest home attendance in Championship again?


How do you figure that, when the tickets have only been available to season ticket holders or members?


----------



## strummerville (May 18, 2013)

Oh fuck off. You give it all the plastic bollox when we sell over 22000 season tickets for both seasons at the Amex and then pull 15000 more fans than your average home gate for the final. Tin pot club, Brighton are bigger than you lot now and you know it. You may have won the battle... Hope Watford stuff you.


----------



## strummerville (May 18, 2013)

"You" pull. Typo.


----------



## strummerville (May 18, 2013)

And yes I am a sore loser atm. Very sore.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 18, 2013)

strummerville said:


> And yes I am a sore loser atm. Very sore.


----------



## Stoat Boy (May 18, 2013)

strummerville said:


> Oh fuck off. You give it all the plastic bollox when we sell over 22000 season tickets for both seasons at the Amex and then pull 15000 more fans than your average home gate for the final. Tin pot club, Brighton are bigger than you lot now and you know it. You may have won the battle... Hope Watford stuff you.


 
LOL. Watch and weep (but try not to shit on the floor)....




Because if that is what being a 'bigger' club is about then you keep it. Half and half shirt wankers.


----------



## bromley (May 18, 2013)

Poodunit?

Obviously being a football fans I won't believe a word written in The Sun, the part about the clappers definitely sounds like a palace wind up!


----------



## alsoknownas (May 18, 2013)

I have to admit, that email does not ring true at all.


----------



## Stoat Boy (May 18, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> I have to admit, that email does not ring true at all.


 
This report in the Telegraph seems to confirm that it is true....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...room-dirty-protest-after-Gus-Poyet-email.html


----------



## alsoknownas (May 18, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> This report in the Telegraph seems to confirm that it is true....
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...room-dirty-protest-after-Gus-Poyet-email.html


Weird.  I'm almost starting to feel a bit sorry for them.














Almost .


----------



## bromley (May 18, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Will do mate


Happy birthday!


----------



## co-op (May 19, 2013)

strummerville said:


> Oh fuck off. You give it all the plastic bollox when we sell over 22000 season tickets for both seasons at the Amex and then pull 15000 more fans than your average home gate for the final. Tin pot club, Brighton are bigger than you lot now and you know it. You may have won the battle... Hope Watford stuff you.


 


The plastic thing hurts because it's true I guess. I can pretty much promise you that Palace's fans will be there at the final whistle on Monday, whether we win or lose. And that's at least partly because most of us don't care about whether we win or lose - we screwed up your season about as badly as it's possible to do that and we can all die happy now.


----------



## co-op (May 19, 2013)

Maggot said:


> Please let me know if there is a spare.


 


RaverDrew said:


> I had to hold out til payday yesterday and they sold out before I had the chance to book  I still probably have one through a mate apparently, but not 100%


 
I think I can probably get hold of some horrible debenture tickets for horrendous prices (?£110 I think I was quoted) - real prawn sandwich territory on the half way line - but you'd need to get back to me quickly if you're interested. I can't afford it so I won't be going (plus I'd want to be up the end if I was going to bother). New Wembley's shite though, I should warn you of that.


----------



## ffsear (May 19, 2013)

strummerville said:


> Oh fuck off. You give it all the plastic bollox when we sell over 22000 season tickets for both seasons at the Amex and then pull 15000 more fans than your average home gate for the final. Tin pot club, Brighton are bigger than you lot now and you know it. You may have won the battle... Hope Watford stuff you.


 


 Let's have a look at your average attendances over the last 10 years:

2013 - 26k
2012 - 20k
2011 - 7k
2010 - 6.5k
2009 - 6k
2008 - 6k
2007 - 7k
2006 - 6k
2005 - 6k
2004 - 6k

Average attendance over the last 10 years? 9.65k. Minus the two years they have had with 20 odd thousand plastics in the new stadium and its 6.3k. Even if you take our season in the Premiership out of the equation ours is around 16k.       deluded.

Joke club.


----------



## ffsear (May 19, 2013)

Poor chap, he's just heard that Mancini's been sacked, his hand hurts from clapping his novelty plastic thing and his second club, which they all thought would walk it to Wembley, have just been outplayed and outclassed by their fiercest rivals.


----------



## bromley (May 19, 2013)

If they're a joke club then they're perfect rivals for palace.

Glenn.....


----------



## co-op (May 19, 2013)

bromley said:


> If they're a joke club then they're perfect rivals for palace.
> 
> Glenn.....


 
Hey Brommers. Who you going to be backing on Monday?


----------



## starfish (May 19, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Let's have a look at your average attendances over the last 10 years:
> 
> 2013 - 26k
> 2012 - 20k
> ...


 
Between 2004-2011 the capacity at the Withdean was around 6-6,500. It went up to about 7.5-8,000 in the final season.


----------



## bromley (May 19, 2013)

co-op said:


> Hey Brommers. Who you going to be backing on Monday?


Watford.


----------



## bromley (May 19, 2013)

starfish said:


> Between 2004-2011 the capacity at the Withdean was around 6-6,500. It went up to about 7.5-8,000 in the final season.


I would've had gone to many home games if our ground was like that, what an embarrassment it must have been.


----------



## starfish (May 19, 2013)

bromley said:


> I would've had gone to many home games if our ground was like that, what an embarrassment it must have been.


 
It was embarrassing & i didnt go to that many games myself but it was always pretty full for each game.


----------



## co-op (May 20, 2013)

bromley said:


> Watford.


 
Probably the sensible decision for a neutral - they're most likely to win and are less likely to be automatic relegation fodder.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 20, 2013)

Ticket sorted


----------



## bromley (May 20, 2013)

co-op said:


> Probably the sensible decision for a neutral - they're most likely to win and are less likely to be automatic relegation fodder.


Who said I'm a neutral? My parents met in Watford so it would be nice to see them do well, I would also prefer to lose that as an away game as although both locations are dull you get to smash cars, toilets and sets up at palace. I assume we will both be hoping for a Watford win and therefore supporting them?


----------



## alsoknownas (May 20, 2013)

bromley said:


> Who said I'm a neutral? My parents met in Watford so it would be nice to see them do well, I would also prefer to lose that as an away game as although both locations are dull you get to smash cars, toilets and sets up at palace. I assume we will both be hoping for a Watford win and therefore supporting them?


Quite...


----------



## co-op (May 20, 2013)

bromley said:


> Who said I'm a neutral?


 
But you're a Charlton fan?


----------



## bromley (May 20, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> Quite...




Good god.


----------



## strummerville (May 20, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Let's have a look at your average attendances over the last 10 years:
> 
> 2013 - 26k
> 2012 - 20k
> ...


Joke club? Said by a Palace fan?? The joke club of London? What you fail to notice with those stats is that between 99 and 2011 we played at a running track where the capacity was only 8,000. Many of the season ticket holders are people who went in the 70's and 80's, stopped going in the Archer Bellotti era and never came to Withdean as it was a shit hole and no one wanted to go there. Yes you deserved it the other night as we didn't turn up but looks like other factors were involved now as well. The difference is when we go up we'll stay up.  Lets see who has bragging rights at the back end of next season as I guarantee you're going to be playing us.


----------



## co-op (May 21, 2013)

It really hurts doesn't it?

Fair point about the crowd numbers of course, I'd guess any Palace fan knows that, but it's just irresistible really, you are all feeling sooo sore it's like moths to a flame.

Have they nailed poogate to Oatway yet btw? That's the rumour.


----------



## bromley (May 21, 2013)

strummerville said:


> Joke club? Said by a Palace fan?? The *joke club of London*.


Fact. Fulham are close but that's only due to taking advantage of the premiership tourists, the nigels are in a league of their own on the joke front, even Arsenal dropped the German style of announcing goal scorers.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 21, 2013)

I don't consider Brighton a joke by any means (Charlton on the other hand...).  But there's no excusing those attendance figures.  6k when the capacity was 8k?  So you were playing on a running track?  You could play a Palace XI in Lloyd park in the pouring rain and I guarantee you, you will _never _see us play in front of six thousand people.


----------



## bromley (May 21, 2013)

Your guarantee is worth the same as BT's then.


----------



## ffsear (May 21, 2013)

So you couldn't sell out the running track?  Then all of a sudden 20,000 extra turn up!  But we are plastic for selling out Wembley?


Sure!


----------



## co-op (May 21, 2013)

Yeah I don't think Brighton are a joke - in fact just now with their shiny new stadium and all their wealthy new fans, they are serious contender for moving up a status notch or two - that's really why the game last Monday was so funny; they got absolutely stopped in their upwards tracks, they've lost their hot young manager and also outed themselves as being daft enough to employ people who thought smearing shit all over the away dressing room walls was a classy idea. And it all happened because after the 0-0 at Selhurst they thought they'd got this game in the bag so they could just get on with bragging before they'd won. It really couldn't be funnier from a Palace point of view.


----------



## co-op (May 21, 2013)

ffsear said:


> So you couldn't sell out the running track? Then all of a sudden 20,000 extra turn up! But we are plastic for selling out Wembley?
> 
> 
> Sure!


 
Yep - the running track that was walking distance from the town centre but they can get 25000 5 miles up to Falmer...


----------



## co-op (May 21, 2013)

bromley said:


> Fact. Fulham are close but that's only due to taking advantage of the premiership tourists, the nigels are in a league of their own on the joke front, even Arsenal dropped the German style of announcing goal scorers.


 
Hey Brommers old boy, you want to know just how unimportant Charlton are to Palace? I was having a little look back through Palace's past play-off results (yes yes, sad I know). Anyway I noticed that we actually beat your lot in the semi finals back in the 90s. I should have remembered - I went to the home leg and I was a 15-20 game a season supporter in those days. But I'd completely and utterly forgotten; it just didn't really matter, except that we got to the Final.

But last Monday? Will be remembered forever. Unforgettable.


----------



## ffsear (May 21, 2013)

strummerville said:


> The difference is when we go up we'll stay up. Lets see who has bragging rights at the back end of next season as I guarantee you're going to be playing us.


 
HAHAHAH!   I'm pretty sure you were going to beat us last Monday also.  That didn't go to plan did it! -   Maybe save the bragging for afters next time!


----------



## tommers (May 21, 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/may/20/brighton-excrement-crystal-palace


----------



## ffsear (May 21, 2013)

Back to more important things...

Looks like a lot of palace will be  at the Green Man Pub pre match on Monday.    Opens at 10am!

http://www.thegreenmanhotelatwembley.co.uk/


----------



## bromley (May 21, 2013)

co-op said:


> Hey Brommers old boy, you want to know just how unimportant Charlton are to Palace? I was having a little look back through Palace's past play-off results (yes yes, sad I know). Anyway I noticed that we actually beat your lot in the semi finals back in the 90s. I should have remembered - I went to the home leg and I was a 15-20 game a season supporter in those days. But I'd completely and utterly forgotten; it just didn't really matter, except that we got to the Final.
> 
> But last Monday? Will be remembered forever. Unforgettable.


You probably enjoyed yourself as you lost the final.

That season will forever be remembered for what millwall did.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 21, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Back to more important things...
> 
> Looks like a lot of palace will be at the Green Man Pub pre match on Monday. Opens at 10am!
> 
> http://www.thegreenmanhotelatwembley.co.uk/


Had a great time at the Green Man prior to the NFL game last year.  I'll be there before the game for sure.


----------



## co-op (May 21, 2013)

bromley said:


> You probably enjoyed yourself as you lost the final.


 
  Because this is the only play off final (out of 4) I have missed so I have a 100% record...actually this is also a bit  because I won't be there on Monday so I'm afraid that's bad luck for Palace.




bromley said:


> That season will forever be remembered for what millwall did.


 


I'm sure it will be for Palace-obsessed clowns like yourself but I can't remember it at all - did they beat us or summat?


----------



## bromley (May 21, 2013)

They were top of the league at Christmas and ended up relegated, quite memorial really, like a playoff semi. For the record we beat them home and away that season.


----------



## co-op (May 21, 2013)

Sorry Millwall are forgetable too.


----------



## Maggot (May 26, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Back to more important things...
> 
> Looks like a lot of palace will be at the Green Man Pub pre match on Monday. Opens at 10am!
> 
> http://www.thegreenmanhotelatwembley.co.uk/


 
I'll be there.  

Couldn't get any Palace tickets, but have managed to get some FA ones through a friend. Gonna be with the prawn sandwich brigade.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 26, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Back to more important things...
> 
> Looks like a lot of palace will be at the Green Man Pub pre match on Monday. Opens at 10am!
> 
> http://www.thegreenmanhotelatwembley.co.uk/





Maggot said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> Couldn't get any Palace tickets, but have managed to get some FA ones through a friend. Gonna be with the prawn sandwich brigade.


Fancy a little pre-game meet-up?


----------



## alsoknownas (May 27, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> Fancy a little pre-game meet-up?


Lol.  Was a bit pissed and over-enthusiastic last night.  Probably not practical to do meet-up (will be with family and others).

COYP!


----------



## Maggot (May 27, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> Lol. Was a bit pissed and over-enthusiastic last night. Probably not practical to do meet-up (will be with family and others).
> 
> COYP!


 
A Good idea, but probably not practical - like you say. 


EAGLES!


----------



## bromley (May 27, 2013)

BELLENDS


----------



## bromley (May 27, 2013)




----------



## strummerville (May 27, 2013)

Just wanted to pop on here and say I hope the franchise Italians absolutely stuff you today. A missed Dean Hammond header and Speroni got you there as we should have destroyed you at Selhurst leaving you tattered and torn for the second leg. Everyone in the Championship other than you clowns knows it should have been us playing Watford today. Sour grapes? Absolutely. Fuck Palace, always liked Zola, so Forza Watford! Never wanted a team other than my own to win as much.


----------



## Ponyutd (May 27, 2013)

That worked.


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2013)

Kevin Phillips - oldest player to score the £120m goal?


----------



## thriller (May 27, 2013)

marty21 said:


> Kevin Phillips - oldest player to score the £120m goal?


 
really hate this cliche. every year it's trotted out. the £50 million play off. The £120m goal. the most expensive game in world football......


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2013)

thriller said:


> really hate this cliche. every year it's trotted out. the £50 million play off. The £120m goal. the most expensive game in world football......


That is all very nice, but is he the oldest player to score the £120m goal ?


----------



## bromley (May 27, 2013)

thriller said:


> really hate this cliche. every year it's trotted out. the £50 million play off. The £120m goal. the most expensive game in world football......


Well that's because it's gone up! The financial difference is insane. Hopefully Holloway will spunk all the money and the club won't benefit from promotion.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 27, 2013)

My nomination for the Post Of The Year Award:


bromley said:


> What are the best odds I can get for you lot to get relegated?


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 27, 2013)

well done palace.  looking forward to playing you next season


----------



## The39thStep (May 27, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> well done palace.  looking forward to playing you next season



Aren't we all?


----------



## bromley (May 27, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> My nomination for the Post Of The Year Award:


You'll be favourites.


----------



## ska invita (May 27, 2013)

very happy for Palace and all supporters -I'm going to try and reach a game or two - ideally spurs away at the spurs end ! Great to see a  south london team back in the top flight. Just need AFC Wimbledon to make it back


----------



## co-op (May 28, 2013)

strummerville said:


> Just wanted to pop on here and say I hope the franchise Italians absolutely stuff you today. A missed Dean Hammond header and Speroni got you there as we should have destroyed you at Selhurst leaving you tattered and torn for the second leg. Everyone in the Championship other than you clowns knows it should have been us playing Watford today. Sour grapes? Absolutely. Fuck Palace, always liked Zola, so Forza Watford! *Never wanted a team other than my own to win as much*.


 


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.

Dear oh dear, what an utterly shitty end to a season, it's so bad I should feel sorry for you.

But instead I find myself really delighted, exultant if you will. Which is nice.

I thought I didn't care much about the final, stuffing you lot at the AMEX was such fun and we all know that promotion is a pretty mixed blessing for Palace. But it was so clear that you were all willing Watford to win and would take that as instant revenge, that the final turned into Palace vs Brighton round 3 and perhaps it was that which lifted us? Who knows. Anyway, thanks for caring, it means we've just stuffed you all again.

The way your luck is going you're going to end up with bagpuss as your next manager. Now that really would be funny.


----------



## Stoat Boy (May 28, 2013)

co-op said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.
> 
> Dear oh dear, what an utterly shitty end to a season, it's so bad I should feel sorry for you.
> 
> ...


 
The utter implosion of Brighton at the end of a season in which they seemed to believe they had some divine right to promotion is really vast majority of the cake that has been this season. Winning yesterday was the cherry on the top but it really did not matter that much in the greater scheme of things.

To see everything turning, both metaphorically and literally, to shit down at the end of the A23 is a pure joy to behold and makes me grin almost 24/7 at the moment.

It was a smashing victory yesterday and I would be happy to see Palace bank every penny they can even if it means we go straight back down because Palace finally have a chance to get something really solid in place for the long term. Refurbished stadium, a great academy and a chance to build something positive and long standing.


----------



## Geri (May 28, 2013)

Congratulations Palace. I can't say I have too many complaints about yesterday's game, I had a feeling we would lose and I had a feeling it would be Kevin Phillips who got the winner!


----------



## ffsear (May 28, 2013)

strummerville said:


> Just wanted to pop on here and say I hope the franchise Italians absolutely stuff you today. A missed Dean Hammond header and Speroni got you there as we should have destroyed you at Selhurst leaving you tattered and torn for the second leg. Everyone in the Championship other than you clowns knows it should have been us playing Watford today. Sour grapes? Absolutely. Fuck Palace, always liked Zola, so Forza Watford! Never wanted a team other than my own to win as much.


 

You've just iced my cake!


----------



## D'wards (May 28, 2013)

Incredible bitterness from Danny Baker on Twitter also.

He stated promotion for Palace would be like being at a party but doing the washing up in the kitchen all night. Gary Lineker replied that its better to be at the party than not, and Baker stated he doesnt want Millwall to be promoted, doesn't want them in the Prem - what a load of old guff...


----------



## TruXta (May 28, 2013)

Congratulations to Palace!


----------



## bromley (May 28, 2013)

Congratulations to the fans, my beef with the system isn't to do with them, especially as they raised money to repay back what was owed to St. John's Ambulance.

Clearly the 10point deduction, which was set in place after Leicester won promotion isn't a sufficient punishment. Having paid back only 1p in the pound to small businesses which were owed £5m the club is now £120m richer a couple of years later. No doubt most of those companies are no longer with us.


----------



## ffsear (May 28, 2013)

Are you saying more points should have been deducted?   Or more money should have been paid back?    I don't see how the two are related


----------



## bromley (May 28, 2013)

I was only talking about things from a footballing point of view, many clubs have had to sell star players, have directors fund the club etc to keep them going. What was the point when it would've been better off to just take a 10 point hit?


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 28, 2013)

Well pleased for Palace. Also means Palace v Arsenal will be a doddle for me next year


----------



## ddraig (May 28, 2013)

well done Palace!


----------



## strummerville (May 30, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> The utter implosion of Brighton at the end of a season in which they seemed to believe they had some divine right to promotion is really vast majority of the cake that has been this season. Winning yesterday was the cherry on the top but it really did not matter that much in the greater scheme of things.
> 
> To see everything turning, both metaphorically and literally, to shit down at the end of the A23 is a pure joy to behold and makes me grin almost 24/7 at the moment.
> 
> It was a smashing victory yesterday and I would be happy to see Palace bank every penny they can even if it means we go straight back down because Palace finally have a chance to get something really solid in place for the long term. Refurbished stadium, a great academy and a chance to build something positive and long standing.


Do you know what? I'm going to bow out of this thread gracefully as that has to be one of the worst ends to what should have been one of the best seasons in our history. Hands up, you turned it around and then nailed it, we had it in our grasp and imploded. Press conference tomorrow, can only hope we have some good news.  See you all in a years time.


----------



## Stoat Boy (May 30, 2013)

strummerville said:


> Do you know what? I'm going to bow out of this thread gracefully as that has to be one of the worst ends to what should have been one of the best seasons in our history. Hands up, you turned it around and then nailed it, we had it in our grasp and imploded. Press conference tomorrow, can only hope we have some good news. See you all in a years time.


 


Believe it or not I would happily take the money and stay in the Championship. The Premiership holds no attractions for my own match day experience and outside of looking forward to playing Arsenal away so that I can tick off their new stadium, thats about it. No real derby games with any sort of edge to them, knowing that at the outside best we will be competing for nothing more than mid table obscurity is really not my cup of tea when it comes to going to football. 

However if we dont spend a penny on new players and just pour the funds into long term infrastructure projects I will throughly enjoy the season as one long big relegation party. But as things stand there is no point in even attempting to try and be anything else other than relegation fodder. I just hope wise heads prevail.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 6, 2013)

Lot's of fun being had with Jonny Parr's Wembley celebration over on the BBS:


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 6, 2013)

A couple more:


----------



## Maggot (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Gingerman (Jun 7, 2013)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/crystal_palace/7499205.stm
Looks like Jordan was right,the Spuds have just released the guy.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 7, 2013)

"You're only worth daddy's Bentley, worth daddy's Bentley..."


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## co-op (Jun 9, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/crystal_palace/7499205.stm
> Looks like Jordan was right,the Spuds have just released the guy.


 
The few times I saw Bostock on the pitch (I think I saw his first ever first team appearance) he looked in a completely different class to everyone else on the pitch. Really tragic & stupid that his career just vanished like this.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jun 9, 2013)

co-op said:


> The few times I saw Bostock on the pitch (I think I saw his first ever first team appearance) he looked in a completely different class to everyone else on the pitch. Really tragic & stupid that his career just vanished like this.


 
Its all in the past now and I agree, he really had the potential to be up there. Apparently its seen at Palace as somewhat of a blessing in disguise in that his story is used as a warning to all the young players about being wary of what agents might promise them but none of that alters what how wasteful, on all sorts of levels, the entire sorry tale turned out to be.

I really hope he can make a fresh start and making something of himself.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 10, 2013)

Great blog from Palace fan Mark Steel on winning the play-offs. 

http://marksteelinfo.wordpress.com/2013/06/06/maybe-my-fourth-best-day/


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 10, 2013)

> The next day[...] I tried to rate the occasion in my all-time list of great days. “At the top, obviously, are the births of my two children and my wedding”, I thought. But then I pondered, that magical as my wedding day was, I had known for certain at the start of the day that by the end of it I would be married. Before the play-off final the outcome was far from guaranteed, so there was a case to be made I thought…..
> And then I judged it might be best not to pursue that line of thought.


----------



## ffsear (Jun 10, 2013)

Im bored


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 10, 2013)

He's only 21. Which bearing in mind how long he was at spurs and palace for must mean he's got a future. Maybe even back at Palace bearing in mind that he's from Camberwell


----------



## bromley (Jun 11, 2013)

You did very well to get what you did for Bostock, especially when you compare it to what we received for Defoe. I'm going to stick my neck out here, I think Defoe is a better player!

You also did well in the Zaha deal, especially compared to what we got for England Internationals Carl Jenkinson and Jonjo Shelvey, I'm guessing it's due to us having more debt than you at the time and actually paying it back?


----------



## co-op (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey Brommers, maybe you could resolve your "am-I-Palace-or-am-I-Charlton" confusion by sticking with Charlton but having Palace as your Premiership team?


----------



## bromley (Jun 11, 2013)

Ha! There's no confusion, you need music after you score a goal.


----------



## co-op (Jun 11, 2013)

bromley said:


> Ha! There's no confusion, you need music after you score a goal.


 
That's right and you know what? We pay the royalties with money we stole from the little orphans too.


----------



## ffsear (Jun 11, 2013)

Didn't need goal music at the Valley


----------



## bromley (Jun 12, 2013)

co-op said:


> That's right and you know what? We pay the royalties with money we stole from the little orphans too.


By orphans you mean cheerleaders, don't you?


----------



## Maggot (Jul 17, 2013)

editor said:


> Can't support Englisch teams.


Like Dulwich Hamlet?


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2013)

Maggot said:


> Like Dulwich Hamlet?


Doesn't count for non league teams. Besides, Hamlet fans don't sing crap anti-Welsh songs like your lot try to do.


----------

